# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 6 (thread 3)



## Edena_of_Neith

THE PLANET WRECKERS

  Forrester posted:

  I confess, I'm confused at why nuking the Red Army is okay, but throwing molten core-of-sun at the Red Army is NOT okay. 
  It seems to me that the latter would do more damage, and leave less radiation. 
  Edena -- I think Anabstercorian might have the right idea here. So, I'll join him in the middle of the sun, with a good 6000PL of buffed-up Torillian troops, and help him with the Teleport Without Error action. 
  And I'll counterspell (using 10th level magic) any Wishes that others use to counter the Teleport Without Errors. 
  Bye-bye, Red Army. 

  - - -

  Yes indeed.
  That is the end of the Red Army.

  There is no way the beleagued mages of Oerth can stop what Forrester is doing.

  And every time he does it, an explosion of between ten and one hundred thousand megatons goes off.
  Fireballs 50 miles in diameter bloom on the surface of Oerth with each hit.

  The first hit destroys the Red Army fighting the Angels.
  It also destroys many of the Angels.

  The second hit destroys the Red Army fighting the devils.
  It also destroys the devils.

  The third hit destroys the Red Army fighting the combined forces of the Kevellond League and Kalanyr's host.
  And it also ...

  William, Kalanyr, my regrets.
  The Kevellond Host passes into history.
  The drow host passes into history, along with their elven allies.
  The demigods fighting at your side, pass into history:  Keogtom, Zagyg, Murlynd, and others.
  Veluna passes into history.

  Mina is not killed ... the One God gave her omniscience to a limited extent, and seeing what was coming she teleported away.

  The next hit obliterates the Red Army attacking the Isle of the Phoenix.
  It also obliterates the Isle of the Phoenix.

  Dozens of other hits rain down on the planet of Oerth.
  The explosions are so great they push down the continental crusts of the world.
  Tens of thousands of volcanoes explode into fiery life, and tens of thousands more suddenly appear where no volcanoes were before.
  The entire Azure Sea and Denzac Gulf heave up, the waters overflowing and spilling away, as the ocean floor heaves itself high enough to become dry land (it is still well below sea level, but vast amounts of lava spilling down from what was eastern Varnaith forms a dam between Varnaith and Hempmonland.)

  Maudlin's map becomes irrelevant, as some lands sink, others rise, rivers change their course or cease to exist, mountain ranges rear up or crash down, and earthquakes shake apart the Flanaess.

  After the fireballs have passed, vast storms of what look like electricity, filling the atmosphere clear up into the mesosphere, remain where the hits occurred.
  These are immense radiation fields, which can never be quenched by any magic short of 11th level magic, and in which nothing can survive for more than a few seconds, regardless of how well protected they are.

  The upper atmosphere of Oerth becomes one great cloud.
  Beneath it, the sky is pitch black.

  But it is not dark.  Oh no.

  The unholy storms of green and bluish electricity, the red glare of volcanoes, the occasional yellow and white flashes of explosions, and the silver aura of Oerthblood, welling up in thousands of places across the Flanaess, ensure there is light aplenty and to spare.

  Kalanyr Ascends, and becomes a demipower.
  He can send his Avatar back to fight, if he wishes.

  Iuz Ascends to being an Intermediate God, the God of Destruction and War.
  He can send an Avatar back to fight, if he wishes.

  As for Hazen ... the Angels rescue him, just before the blast hits.
  They take him to the Lortmil Technomancy, the last remaining center of command in the Alliance of Oerth (east of the Crystalmists, that is) that is still reasonably intact.

  Oerth is bombarded more than 50 times before the Red Army is destroyed.

  AnaKeris, Aquaria, Telchuria, and Polaris survive, but all the continents are hit with great earthquakes, massive tidal waves, and the eruption of thousands of volcanoes.

  The upheavals and explosions continue, relentlessly, across the world of Oerth, long after the bombardment ceases.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, good that you're back.
You got time to reply in full to my mail and the creative way 

Or not the time yet? I got some questions (and yeah I know I've got some whining in there but I want a good reason why they do I and don't )



I got too much going at the time and before I am going to make new plans or do new things I need to have the answers and results of this.. I'm not going to war unprepared and with my pants still on the knees.
if I get my answers and results then I can continue, if they still have to wait (which is very well possible) then things will just have to wait some more...


----------



## dagger

Can I get an status update of the 70PL I flew into the empty Empire of Iuz to occupy it?

Also how is my army in the Uleks/Lortmil/Kron hills doing?


I had put the rest of my army into the Lortmil area to keep them out of the Uleks.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forsaken One, your formians are hiding in that hole in the ground, deeply buried, 15 miles down.
  Because your formians were doing so, they survived.

  Dagger, the Kingdom of Ulek survived ... sort of.  Your people in the Secret Retreat are ok.
  As for the surface ... at this point, your people do not even know what the surface looks like.

  And, for what it's worth, they don't want to know what the surface world looks like.

  They know the Lortmils survived, and - incredibly - have not gone volcanic.  That is all they know at the moment.

  The 70 PL that was in the Empire of Iuz is gone.  Destroyed.  Vaporized.  Forrester hit the Empire of Iuz with at least 3 hits.


----------



## dagger

Well that was then dragons and dwarven spelljammers then, fyi, when the list gets updated.

At least most of my armies survived then


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz Ascendent*

_Iuz looks down upon the destruction, "How fitting... the Torilian's have done more for our cause then one could ever hope..." his avatar  descends from "grace" and comes down to Oerth... he smiles, "This is only the beginning..." Iuz sends out a planar call for Spirits and Demons of War and Destruction to join him... and whatever remnants of the Red Army or goo... is left to converge and begin anew...

Iuz sends a message to the powers of Oerth, "This is your intervention... now you see that peace cannot cannot reign... when war and brutality are your paths... I am pleased for it feeds me... and sates my hunger... continue... for I assure you will have little choice otherwise..."_

*OOC:* Calling for followers... demons, spirits, whatever is left of my forces... time to build anew...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Vesve survived, because the Faerie and the Vesve are one, and they pooled their strength to save themselves.

  Likewise, the Death Forest and the Unseelie saved each other.

  Garnak Forest also survived - but how, is not known.  There is no way it could have survived, yet it is still there.

  The Secret Retreats all survived.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Iuz looks down upon the destruction, "How fitting... the Torilian's have done more for our cause then one could ever hope..." his avatar descends from "grace" and comes down to Oerth... he smiles,  "This is only the beginning..." Iuz sends out a planar call for Spirits and Demons of War and Destruction to join him... and whatever remnants of the Red Army or goo... is left to converge and begin anew... 

  ANSWER:  Disallowed.  At this point, Iuz is out of forces, and will remain out of forces for at least some time to come.
  The only remaining army Iuz has are the Firelanders in the Secret Retreat.  They are his last army.

  Iuz sends a message to the powers of Oerth, "This is your intervention... now you see that peace cannot cannot reign... when war and brutality are your paths... I am pleased for it feeds me... and sates my hunger... continue... for I assure you will have little choice otherwise..." 

  ANSWER:  The ghost of the Wanderer would have much to say on this matter.

  OOC: Calling for followers... demons, spirits, whatever is left of my forces... time to build anew...

  ANSWER:  Build anew?  I don't think so.  You have been busy destroying.  Building anew, is going to take a very long time - even with 11th level magic, and even if all the Powers of Greyspace were to cooperate ... which I have not seen happen, and which I do not see happening.

  Surviving surface countries:

  Alyx:  The Celestial Imperium.
  Alzem:  Hope Isle, Oerth
  Anabstercorian:  Inor Taladost
  Black Omega:  The Vesve Forest
  Creamsteak / Sollir:  None (Sollir's Secret Retreat is intact)
  Dagger:  None (Secret Retreat is intact)
  Darkness:  Garnak Forest
  Mr. Draco / Serpenteye:  None (Secret Retreat is intact)
  Festy Dog:  None (Secret Retreat is intact)
  Forsaken One:  The Hive Cluster
  Forrester:  Toril and Realmspace are fine
  GnomeWorks:  The Lortmil Technomancy
  Kaboom:  None (Secret Retreat is intact)
  Kalanyr:  Ishtarland
  Melkor:  None (Secret Retreat is intact)
  Maudlin:  None (Secret Retreat is intact)
  Rhialto:  None - total kill
  Tokiwong:  None (Secret Retreat is intact)
  Uvenelei:  Ishtarland 
  Valkys:  Death Forest
  Venus:  Kron Hills
  William:  Gran March
  Zelda:  Schnai

  Mina and her army:  A remnant remains


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* So what does being an Intermediate God of War and Destruction allow me to do anyways?


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz sighs and his avatar retuns to his secret retreat to recuperate from the events... goes to indulge himself with his Firelander concubines... and beginning training a replacement for Malachai..._

*OOC:* Malachai was killed as well I take it?


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

what is the response to my last post in the last thread?

what is the situation in my forces, are we annihilated?
Edit: Edena just answered this question above. Sorry, I posted before you finished editing your post.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena I stated in temporary thread that I merge with Red Goo, what now?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

what about my people in the secret retreat? are they still alive?

In a dark, damp room, deep under the Pomarj, two people are talking: 

"...you certain that that Vampire Kobold is still in control of himself?" 

"Yes, we have studied him carefully, and he indeed seems to have kept control. We don't know the reasons, but it seems he's powerful enough." 

"Good. Then I assume it is safe to start the ritual?" 

"Yes." 

Together, they get up and leave the room. Though a maze of tunnels they walk, tunnels clearly not crafted by the hands of men. Round tunnels, very long and with a great diameter. Here there are light spells active. One of them is dressed in only a simple robe, while the other one wears cermemonial clothes. 

They reach a door, decorated with strange arcane marks. Inside two people are talking, and when the men enter, they bow: "Ho_Skoteinos, are you certain that you want to continue?" 

"Yes, there are others who are still in control. If they can manage that, so can I." 

He places a silver ring with a black sapphire on a pedestal. He then steps into a circle and the three other people, all in ceremonial clothing, obviously mages, start chanting... 

Ho_Skoteinos draws a dagger from his belt. "Lady of Loss, give me the power", he mumbles, as he punches the dagger through his heart. The chanting intensifies, and suddenly, the sapphire starts to glow. An eery green glow. And when the chanting stops, the body rises again... 

When he has arisen once more, he takes a dagger and makes a cut in his chest. He puts the ring in, and then he closes the cut. 

"Give me Oerthblood armor and an Oerthblood sword. Today, I will lead my army, personally. We shall show that we are willing to fight for Oerth!" 

"Now, merge with me. Together, we are strong enough to deal with any enemy..." 

They obey, and what leaves the room is a creature with four faces on one head, each looking grim, eight arms, each hand around an Oerthblood Longsword or Scimitar and in Oerthblood armor. Then, it casts a spell, and suddenly, there are two of them, exactely the same. After that one of them Teleports away...

---
Well, most of that post has become irrelevant when Forrester destroyed the Red Army. I will be looking for my people though...if any of them are left.
---

----- 
I've become a Lich. I am joining the battle personally, taking command over my troops. I will stand next to Williams troops to defend his country. 

I've Gestalted with my other 3 archmages (PL = 5). 

Edena, 

[color=333333]
I want to know the location the Secret Hideout from the following people: 

1) The Forsaken One 
2) Mr. Draco 
3) Anabstercorian 
4) William Ronald 
5) Venus 

Also, I would like to know some of their secret plans / projects. 

All IC, of course. 

See my post, halfway: 

http://www.enworld.org/messageboard...20&pagenumber=4[/color]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

OOC: So what does being an Intermediate God of War and Destruction allow me to do anyways?

  ANSWER:  Iuz's Avatar now has a PL of 20.  Not to mention his name will live forever in IR infamy.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz sighs and his avatar retuns to his secret retreat to recuperate from the events... goes to  indulge himself with his Firelander concubines... and beginning training a replacement for Malachai... 
  OOC: Malachai was killed as well I take it?

  ANSWER:  Malachai is gone.  Vaporized.

  - - -            

   creamsteak

  Edena, 

  what is the response to my last post in the last thread? 

  ANSWER:  Sanctus killed the red elven girl, Sanctus.  You gain 1 level for that, btw.

  what is the situation in my forces, are we annihilated?

  ANSWER:  Not annihilated.  About one-third of your fighting force remains alive, most of them in Delrune.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena I stated in temporary threas that I merge with Red Goo, what now?

  ANSWER:  Lord Melkor is alive.  90 percent of the Shade were destroyed.  Those that survived, survived because they were left in the Secret Retreat.  All the Red Army is destroyed.

  However, the Red Goo, is NOT destroyed.
  It is stronger than it EVER was.
  You all have been feeding it like there was no tomorrow.

  Only 11th level magic has any hope, at this point, of dispelling the Red Goo and the latticework of Red Goo throughout all the crust (and now the mantle) of Oerth.

  That, or complete destruction of the planet.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

'o Skoteinos wrote:

  I want to know the location the Secret Hideout from the following people: 

  1) The Forsaken One 
  2) Mr. Draco 
  3) Anabstercorian 
  4) William Ronald 
  5) Venus 

  ANSWER:  You will have to wait for Turn 7.

  Also, I would like to know some of their secret plans / projects. 

  ANSWER:  What plans?  I think all the plans just went up in planet wrecking explosions.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Anabstercorian and his Army of Darkness (4000 PL strong) were not on Oerth when the bombardment came, so they are ok.
  Likewise, Acererak was not on Oerth, so he and his undead legions were untouched.

  Zouron's Eternal Order survived relatively unscathed, due to powerful magical defenses, and the fact they had to protect only a single base.
  Not to mention the fact AnaKeris was not hit by the bombardment.

  The five nations of AnaKeris are in ruins, half the population killed, all major cities destroyed or heavily damaged.

  A similar situation exists in Aquaria, Telchuria, and Polaris (or would, in the case of Polaris, if it had had any population.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, how becoming a Red Goo being changed my Avatar? Did he grew in power? Do I possess knowledge how to create Red Goo?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, you told me it would work...and now, you're telling me to wait to Turn 7...

Are they still alive? If they are, how is it that I cannot find them???


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

Often you state that a character gains 1 level. Now I have been confused on this part, do you refer to one Power Level or one Character Level?

Anyway, I wonder... does "land" still exist or are we in some kind of waterworld, or some kind of lavaworld, or some kind of world at all?

Can I move forces still? I have duties that must be attended to now that the Red Goo is gone...

My Military is 136 2/3. Was researching PL affected by this hellstorm?


----------



## Gurdjieff

Uhm, did Angelika go down in the explosions ? It isn't in your post, but I could understand if she is lost. Just want to be sure not to write IC with Angelika if she's quite, ehm, not here ^_^


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz returns to his secret retreat and begins work immediately on training his remaining forces in the Red Goo... any that we still hve we are using... hoping to dra out its growing power... the world is nearly done... time to tip it over the edge...

"He who makes the World tremble... what is your will?" the servant said nervously...

Iuz turned his attention to the servant, "What is your name?"

"I... Ive... Ivesh... a humble... wiz... wizard..." the firelander replied...

"Ivesh... your predecessor Malachai has died... vaporized for the greater cause... see to it that his death is not in vain... begin an immediate cultivation of the Red Scourge (Red Goo), I want all of my forces outfitted and well versed in its power..." Iuz replied as he sat upon his throne, his concubines smiling laying at his feet nude.

"But... it.. It..." Ivesh tried to replied before feeling his blood start to cool... rapidly...

Iuz smiled, "Betrayed me... no less then I would have done to it..." he cocks his head slightly, "If you value your life then you will act and not question your god."

Ivesh bowed, prostrating himself at the mercy of Iuz, "My God... I am humbled a million times over..."

Iuz nodded, "Then go... I want the Red Scourge to rise again... and... we shall poison not only this world fully but spread its power though out the planes... contact the Lords of the Abyss... I wish to know how much they would give for a weapon that feeds off of bloodshed and murder... my only price will be servitude... to my divine Power... and they can have as much of the Red Scoruge as they like..."

Ivesh nodded and quickly left to his duties... as Iuz satisfied his more baser instincts..._


----------



## Tokiwong

_Posted by Melkor_


> Edena, how becoming a Red Goo being changed my Avatar? Did he grew in power? Do I possess knowledge how to create Red Goo?




*OOC:* Likewise I too merged with the Red Goo did I gain any new abilities over it... since I spent quite some time merged with the Red Goo before ascendance...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You people like to ask a lot of questions.

  Melkor

  Edena, how becoming a Red Goo being changed my Avatar? Did he grew in power? Do I possess knowledge how to create Red Goo?

  ANSWER:  Melkor's Avatar increases to PL 100.  You do not gain the knowledge of how to create Red Goo - although it should be OBVIOUS how Red Goo is created.  What created it in the first place?

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Edena, you told me it would work...and now, you're telling me to wait to Turn 7... 

  ANSWER:  Yes.

  Are they still alive? If they are, how is it that I cannot find them???

  ANSWER:  I will be blunt.  Right now, 'o Skoteinos, your people are alive, but hiding underground.  Survival on the surface, in your region, would have been impossible.
  You do not know what the surface conditions are like, and cannot tell - observers sent to the surface find a Teutonic Hell.
  All communications are out - even high level magical communications are out, the Weave of Oerth being in chaos.
  No safe teleportation is possible at the moment, anywhere on Oerik, or around Oerik, on the world of Oerth.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Often you state that a character gains 1 level. Now I have been confused on this part, do you refer to one Power Level or one Character Level. 

  ANSWER:  I refer to one character level.  Not one PL.

  Anyway, I wonder... does "land" still exist or are we in some kind of waterworld, or some kind of lavaworld, or some kind of world at all? 

  ANSWER:  Delrune still exists as an intact piece of surface land.
  It is not possible, at the moment, to tell the state of any other area - all communications are out, surges of water and lava prevent movement, teleportation is too risky, and the atmosphere is filled with smoke, debris, ashfalls, and superheated rains.

  Can I move forces still? I have duties that must be attended to now that the Red Goo is gone... 

  ANSWER:  At the moment, no movement of forces is possible.  You cannot even reach Riftcrag, if it is still there, to join Sollir, if he is still there.

  My Military is 145 2/3. Was researching PL affected by this hellstorm?

  ANSWER:  Oh no.  Your research continues.  Everyone's does.  In fact, I am making an exception to the rules ... everyone gets the full benefit of all research for this turn!
  That means a lot of you will have 11th level magic on Turn 7.
  Considering what 11th level magic can do, and considering what has happened already ... (doesn't finish that sentence)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Venus posted:

  Uhm, did Angelika go down in the explosions ? It isn't in your post, but I could understand if she is lost. Just want to be sure not to write IC with Angelika if she's quite, ehm, not here.

  ANSWER:  Angelika survived, along with her forces in the Kron Hills.  Remnants of the Emerald Order survived elsewhere.
  All of the Emerald Order who were in Dagger's Secret Retreat survived.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I also cultivate Red Goo, if there is any left in Oerth my agents will try to gather it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Agents of the Shade cannot do this.

  However, Lord Melkor can ... he can penetrate the great wall of cloud that is Oerth's atmosphere, and locate the pools of Red Goo.

  Even I must say it, as a DM ... Melkor plays a truly relentlessly evil Power.

  Back in his Secret Retreat, Melkor is able to cultivate the Red Goo, producing massive amounts of it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Agents of the Shade cannot do this.
> 
> However, Lord Melkor can ... he can penetrate the great wall of cloud that is Oerth's atmosphere, and locate the pools of Red Goo.
> 
> Even I must say it, as a DM ... Melkor plays a truly relentlessly evil Power.
> 
> Back in his Secret Retreat, Melkor is able to cultivate the Red Goo, producing massive amounts of it. *




*OOC:* I take it since I was cultivating as well that Iuz will have to do this on hiw own... Iuz will assist melkor as best he can... of course gathering some for myself...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay, Edena, currently you can consider all my Shade Red Goo Shade, does it increse pl of my faction?


----------



## Creamsteak

> everyone gets the full benefit of all research for this turn!



Hmmm... by full benefit are you refering to the full benefit of their templates or the full benefit as if they had researched full during the turn. 

Here is why I ask:

Kalanyr deserves that research PL he put in. He put it all out there to help Oerth and didn't think about anything else. He did work with us to fight back (before sunspots bombs and what-not).

However, many forces stayed underground, and although this is my opinion, they don't deserve protection from the red goo while I go out and fight with it even when I am losing.

And Lastly, It really hurts me...
Originally my template read: Magic Research 330 PL (10th level magic obtained) Advancing Civilization: 177 PL. I changed this so that I could fight the red goo on this turn, under William's inquisition. Now you are letting other forces fight the red goo and research at the same time (effectively) acting as double their PL for this turn.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

> ANSWER: Oh no. Your research continues. Everyone's does. In fact, I am making an exception to the rules ... everyone gets the full benefit of all research for this turn!
> That means a lot of you will have 11th level magic on Turn 7.
> Considering what 11th level magic can do, and considering what has happened already ... (doesn't finish that sentene)




That means what exactely?

I've spent 410 PL on research, will I get:

1) 41 Points
2) 12 x 41 = 492 Points?
3) 107 Points 41 + ((410-(41*2))/10) + ((328-(32*4))/10) etc.
4) Something else.

Edena, thanks for the information. I understand now...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am placing this here for historical purposes:





      EN World - d20 News & Reviews > D&D/d20 System Forums > Bits N Pieces > In Character > (IR) The 3rd IR -Thread
  2.5 (Holding thread -discussion and actions)

  - - -

   William Ronald

  The current IR thread is at 200 posts. So, come over here and post. 
  Edena is going off line. If you want to discuss things, do it here. 
  Maybe post your actions here, and copy them to the new thread Edena will start. 
  Edena: Hope I am not being too presumptive by creating this thread. 

  Darkness, nemmerle, Ashtal, angramainyu: When Edena starts the new thread, you might want to consider merging this one with it.)

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Edena should have waited the one minute to post this thread... 
  Anyway... 
  Yep yep... I am getting pretty agrivated sheer numbers of the Red Goo's PL. I would guess 500 PL died in the Blood Wastes in turn three. Somehow that turned into 100,000 PL. If you consider that people replicated more and more goo, they should have goo armies in thier countries, but the Blood waste shouldn't have gotten a x200 multiplier. And how is it that the red Goo hasn't conquered all of the Dark Union since they are in hiding? They should have lost quite a few territories by now without fighting. They would maintain their huge PL but they really should be losing land.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Red Goo PL is increased for a few reasons 

  1)Nukes 
  2)Hatred 
  3)Nature of Red Goo dissolving you 

  My main concern is that next turn/whenever the goo is dealt with a buncha whimps are going to come out of hiding and claim Oerth as there own after we fought for it. (Acererack, God Emperor, Melkor).

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Forrester wrote: 

  I confess, I'm confused at why nuking the Red Army is okay, but throwing molten core-of-sun at the Red Army is NOT okay. 
  It seems to me that the latter would do more damage, and leave less radiation. 
  Edena -- I think Anabstercorian might have the right idea here. So, I'll join him in the middle of the sun, with a good 6000PL of buffed-up Torillian troops, and help him with the Teleport Without Error action. 
  And I'll counterspell (using 10th level magic) any Wishes that others use to counter the Teleport Without Errors. 
  Bye-bye, Red Army.
  Oh. Gee, while I'm there, I suppose I might as well check to see whether Anabstercorian is trying to figure out some way to DESTROY THE SUN while he's STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT. 
  Not that I have any reason to be suspicious. He's always been a gentle soul. 

  Forrester 

  (Good to see you! Anabstercorian took HUGE quantities that destroyed everything in a 30 mile radius. Between his actions and the Red Army, worldwide damage resulted. Maybe smaller quantities that do not do world wide damage would be a good idea. As the Union of Oerth is largely abandoned, I suggest that dropping it on Red Army forces there would be wise. A scalpel is needed, not a guillotine or a nuke. 
  I think Anabstercorian would benefit from your guidance. Such a gentle soul. I suppose he decided to try turning off Toril's sun as he figured it needed a nap. 
  Also, send in the ground troops. The Angels really need the help. As do the mortals. Sorry if some of my posts seemed angry. Just keeping in character. Hazen may be an Angel, but he is still human.) 
  (Creamsteak: I think that the Black Brotherhood merged with it, so they tried to stir it to sentience. That may explain the PL. It has been growing like a cancer.) 

  Everyone, fight on. Oerth is not down for the count.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Kalanyr, 

  I have a rule. If you don't fight for something, you don't deserve it. 
  Honestly, I think the Union's strategy for a long time has been to have other people solve the common threat. Mina is doing more than they are. 
  Forrester, thanks for stepping up to the plate. What took so long? 
  Hazen will supply Forrester with places where smaller amounts of fusing hydrogen can safely be placed to eliminate Red Army troops without killing those fighting them. New Dorakaa sounds like a good spot to me. Remember, 10 to 20 megatons, are not too bad. However, disintegrating a 30 mile area tends to cause seismic problems. 
  Also, Festy Dog is undersiege in the deep earth. The Forsaken One's retreat is buried under tons of rock. Zouron has not acted yet.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  I agree with the rule, thats why its a concern of mine that a buncha whimps can pull that stunt. 

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Minor question: What is Oerth Blood and what are Oerth Blood Weapons? Red Steel? 
  I really don't know what happened to my forces. I spend 200 PL to aid the Angels and Edena never mentioned them once...very strange. Edena, where are they and are they still alive (more or less)? They were equipped with Red Steel weapons and Armor.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  If your people were armed with Redsteel then I am afraid they are probably Red Soldiers now. 

   - - -               

   Venus

  No idea if this is going to work, but.... 

  Prismatic wall is a 7th lvl spell. What if I used 9th lvl magic to create a huge barrier of Positive Energy to stop the red army? If they get through the barrier, they'll probably get such a dose of positive energy that will free them from the red goo. 

  And this _IS_ an OOC thread, right? ^_^

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Yep, this is an out of character thread. 

  Positive Energy Wall sounds like fun. Now I wonder if I could surround some mountains with those things before I shoot them. 

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  me needs to pay more attention to stuff. So he doesn't post stupid things.

  - - -

   Venus

   I think Positive Energy should be on all of our stuff now. It seems that the red army is vulnerable there. I recall someone earlier mentioning positive energy vulcanos, but that could of course be everything... positive energy thunderstorms, PE earthquakes, PE twisters raging over the battlefield....

  - - -


   Kalanyr

  I use Upper Planar energy but it seems to have much the same effect. Wonder if we could make armour and weapons out of pure (Positive/Good/Etc) energy?

  - - -

   Venus

  I guess the only one who can answer to that is Edena. Would be a good idea though.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  William. 

  Further actions from me can me expected as soon as Edena answers a mail of me in full. 
  he needs to answer a old email with creative ideas that needed creative answers, this might well be the time to send them because they might come in handy, no I know they will  If I don't get the reply to my plans and ideas and my newly mailed questions then 
  It seems I'll just have to wait, 20 miles of solid rock is a bit of a problem 

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Hey Forsaken. 

  I'd get you out but I'm busy fighting for my life. If I get out of such a situation I'll do what I can.

   - - -

   Black Omega

  Originally posted by Kalanyr 

  Hey Forsaken. 

  I'd get you out but I'm busy fighting for my life. If I get out of such a situation I'll do what I can. 

  I might be able to help, it sounds like with the forest coming alive to lay the smackdown on the Red Army I might have a little breathing space. Besides, happy to help out the Unseelie.

  - - -

   Festy_Dog

  Hidy hoe neighboureenoes!, I've recovered from illness and I'm back from a brief holiday so if someone could be sooooo kind as too explain my ppls condition. As far as I can tell I'm under siege by something known as the red army, this is probably red goo ppls, little help on explaining a few things?

  Welcome back, Festy Dog! 

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  In a dark, damp room, deep under the Pomarj, two people are talking: 

  "...you certain that that Vampire Kobold is still in control of himself?" 

  "Yes, we have studied him carefully, and he indeed seems to have kept control. We don't know the reasons, but it seems he's powerful enough." 
  "Good. Then I assume it is safe to start the ritual?" 
  "Yes." 
  Together, they get up and leave the room. Though a maze of tunnels they walk, tunnels clearly not crafted by the hands of men. Round tunnels, very long and with a great diameter. Here there are light spells active. One of them is dressed in only a simple robe, while the other one wears cermemonial clothes. 
  They reach a door, decorated with strange arcane marks. Inside two people are talking, and when the men enter, they bow: "Ho_Skoteinos, are you certain that you want to continue?" 
  "Yes, there are others who are still in control. If they can manage that, so can I." 
  He places a silver ring with a black sapphire on a pedestal. He then steps into a circle and the three other people, all in ceremonial clothing, obviously mages, start chanting... 
  Ho_Skoteinos draws a dagger from his belt. "Lady of Loss, give me the power", he mumbles, as he punches the dagger through his heart. The chanting intensifies, and suddenly, the sapphire starts to glow. An eery green glow. And when the chanting stops, the body rises again... 
  When he has arisen once more, he takes a dagger and makes a cut in his chest. He puts the ring in, and then he closes the cut. 
  "Give me Oerthblood armor and an Oerthblood sword. Today, I will lead my army, personally. We shall show that we are willing to fight for Oerth!" 
  "Now, merge with me. Together, we are strong enough to deal with any enemy..." 
  They obey, and what leaves the room is a creature with four faces on one head, each looking grim, eight arms, each hand around an Oerthblood Longsword or Scimitar and in Oerthblood armor. Then, it casts a spell, and suddenly, there are two of them, exactely the same. After that one of them Teleports away... 
  I've become a Lich. I am joining the battle personally, taking command over my troops. I will stand next to Williams troops to defend his country. 
  I've Gestalted with my other 3 archmages (PL = 5).


----------



## Gurdjieff

With a swift stroke she removes the dust from her faces. The dust, combined with blood, dirt and some other substance Angelika doesn't recognise. The world has changed. Standing between her allies, the members of the Emerald Order, she escaped the explosions. Everywhere, in miles, she sees nothing but pure darkness. The explosions creating a layer of dust in the air, stopping all the sunlight that wants to come through. 
"We survived. Oerth is safe, for now." She looks at her army, or the remainings of what used to be it. Many soldiers laying down on the ground, some dead, some hurt, some even still in good condition. "Move people! Save our people!" She leaps to the ground, petting her companion. "You've done well, Adessa. Follow me now, we've got saving to do." Her winged warhorse follows her over the used-to-be battlefield. Casting curingspells, she aids the wounded. After she has cured as many as possible, she gets on her horse again, getting airborn. 
"My fellow Oerthians, you have done well. Not only is the red army destroyed, Oerth is saved. Even though a new threat awaits us, we have won this battle. One of the hardest in history. We shall retreat to our base, we shall see who is still alive there. We shall fall back to our families and will rebuild the Emerald Order. People of Oerth, you have been brave. Let us pray for our fallen friends, and leave this battlefield for now. It is still not safe her."
She then folds her hands together, starting her prayer. Below her, her people follow her. The voices of few people who start, gaining strenght in the words Angelika speaks. At the end of the prayer, every single person alive prays with Angelika. Angelika herself looks up to the sky, sheathing her sword. "We return," she states, as she flies back towards her vesting in the Kron Hills.


----------



## zouron

ooc: 

aww everyone gets full research and I been doing the world to keep mine out of trouble ohh well.

other then that my 1st force will continue help rebuild everything on Anakeris if allowed, and also improve the defenses of the continent.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I share Red Goo with Iuz.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

I am waiting to see if Forrester continues the bombardment.

  Nobody can stop him, if he chooses to do so.

  Although the Red Army is destroyed, the Red Goo remains.

  The only way to destroy the Red Goo is through 11th level magic or ... sterilizing the world of Oerth.

  Forrester has the power to do, just that.

  If he does, all Powers (including Alzem) are reduced to their Secret Retreats only.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

But I have some Red Goo to Luna, do I? Edena. My wizards are CONSTANTLY exchanging it with Negative Energy, I also try to buy some tormented souls from Fiends and merge them with Red Goo.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, would you reply to my mssge? Fist message thread 3 after yours. It's important you give me those answers. I'm fozen untill I get them. 

And I'm still curious about how the guy with the most unseelie missed the free 10th and 11th later  The times 10.. can livewith that  But the magic is very nice  And I just got most of the unseelie, really simple.

So give me a very good reason why not, or just tell me it's for the sake of balance


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, would it be reasonable to assume that when my generals saw / heard of the uncounterable nuking (well, not exactely, but still), they ordered the entire army to reatreat under the ground, back to the Hideout? Or even some Int 14 Orcs who just wanted to save their lives and just thought "screw you guys, we're going home" (though they'll be punished)?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forsaken One wrote:

  Edena, would you reply to my mssge? Fist message thread 3 after yours. It's important you give me those answers. I'm fozen untill I get them. 

  ANSWER:  Forsaken One, I'm not in a position to.  Wait up.  Your research is incomplete, if that is what you are asking - the artifact is still not ready.

  And I'm still curious about how the guy with the most unseelie missed the free 10th and 11th later  The times 10.. can livewith that  But the magic is very nice  And I just got most of the unseelie, really simple. 
  So give me a very good reason why not, or just tell me it's for the sake of balance 

  ANSWER:  My pardons, but you may not demand answers out of me.  You may ask for answers - you may not demand them.  As for the answer to that particular question - Valkys had the most Unseelie, and always has had the most Unseelie.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Edena, would it be reasonable to assume that when my generals saw / heard of the uncounterable nuking (well, not exactely, but still), they ordered the entire army to reatreat under the ground, back to the Hideout? Or even some Int 14 Orcs who just wanted to save their lives and just thought "screw you guys, we're going home" (though they'll be punished)?

  ANSWER:  Considering Forrester posted before you did (that you were going out to battle) your army was not destroyed.  Hiding in your Secret Retreat, you saved your people.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

OFFLINE NOTICE.

  Be back later, in a few hours.

  I must know what Forrester is going to do, before I can continue.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> ANSWER: My pardons, but you may not demand answers out of me. You may ask for answers - you may not demand them. As for the answer to that particular question - Valkys had the most Unseelie, and always has had the most Unseelie.




Hmm owyeah PL isn't representative for numbers, so he's weaker then me, ok more PL has to mean something. And I'm not demanding answers, I'm asking for them and that because I need them to see where I stand and to think about how I'm going from there. I'm frozen sollid at the moment and I'm not just talking about the artifact, but about some other questions. it was a large mail and had alot of questions.

if you aren't in the position and haven't got the time ok, I know that now. 

And if you would be so kind to give me the reasons why I'm missing out of some stuff or just give the "for balance" reason 

just interested.



Sorry guys, you'll all just have to wait for me coming out


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *OFFLINE NOTICE.
> 
> Be back later, in a few hours.
> 
> I must know what Forrester is going to do, before I can continue. *




So these bombardments destroyed the Red Army, but they *aren't* destroying the Red Goo. Instead, they're making it stronger, or something. 

Is that correct? Bizarre, but correct? 

It would seem that the thing to do is stop bombardment then. I will use 10th level magic to help heal some of the damage done to the lands of the Oerthian Alliance, and try to stop/contain the Red Goo.


----------



## Tokiwong

Forrester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So these bombardments destroyed the Red Army, but they *aren't* destroying the Red Goo. Instead, they're making it stronger, or something.
> 
> Is that correct? Bizarre, but correct?
> 
> It would seem that the thing to do is stop bombardment then. I will use 10th level magic to help heal some of the damage done to the lands of the Oerthian Alliance, and try to stop/contain the Red Goo. *




I think it is the fact that the bombardments caused so much death and despair that is what the Red Goo feeds off of and grows stronger... basically Forrester you did about 20 times more damage then Melkor, Iuz, and Red Army out together... good job... glad to have you onboard the Oerth Destruction Team...


----------



## Uvenelei

How much PL do I have left? I need to know what I have left before I can act.

Also, could you answer some of my previous questions:

Did Kalanyr give 10th level magic to the metallic dragons?

Has anyone come to help Oerth in response to Bahamut's call? Did he even send it out?

Do we know IC where the Army of Darkness is and that the Shade are hiding out on Luna?

How much time has passed since the Red Armada was formed?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO Sollir:

-Hellmaster, I invite you to join me and Iuz, EMBRACE the power of Red Doom! DO it and you WILL find TRUE power, and true evil. You are a being of chaos and evil, you have no place in Union Of Worlds, dominated by Law!


----------



## Kalanyr

I'm still chaotic, so are whatever remains of my power and I still think you are a apocalyptic imbecile.

Edena a few things
1) How many of my people remain?
2) Could you please clarify what you meant by full research?
3) Did I give the good dragons 10th level magic?
4) You mentioned I had an avatar but I thought you said I was a Demigod. I didn't think Demigods had Avatars without special circumstances.

I send my Avatar down to heal those I can.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Cauterize it!*

Anabstercorian looks at Forrester with a fervorous expression on his face. << We must continue!  The Red Goo will only gain strength from this unless we finish it off NOW!  Give the inhabitants of Oerth a week to retreat to their dimensional strongholds, and then we must sterilize the surface of Oerth.  It's the only way to be sure! >>

<< I will tell my people to begin construction of more Rockjammers to store refugees.  It's the only way the inhabitants of Oerth will ever see the Sun again. >>

=============

*Remember, Luna is heavily infused with Red Goo.  I intend to sterilize the moons.  Everyone who is currently ON the moon, I am sending Rockjammers to pick you up and allow you to escape.
Oerth is dead.  Time for you to build a new world.
That's my job.
Edena, how many levels did I get?  I need 13 more before I can master creation of Substare.  Once I do that, I can start constructing a Penumbral Hub.*


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Don`t worry Kalanyr, you will join me, willingly or not!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian, YOU DON`T know that my Secret Retreat is on Luna! My forces are hiding underground!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Your secret retreat is on Luna?*

I didn't know that.  All I know is that it has Red Goo and it isn't hard to evacuate - I'm sterilizing it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry Mr. Melkor, the red goop doesn't agree with me.  Btw, Edena said saying that your secret bases were on Luna (earlier), you revealed your secret hideout.  (he gave you time to edit your post but you're continuing the part about your bases on Luna still)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

No Sollir! He asked me to confirm, and I didn`t!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I just got lucky*

I honestly had no idea that his Secret Retreat was on Luna!  It was just a coincidence.  All I remembered was that Luna had Red Goo veins and people.

That said, I have a feeling Melkor won't let us evacuate Luna safely, so I guess everyone on Luna is screwed.  Becuase I AM going to sterilize the rock - Melt it to lava and let it cool in to a sphere of glass.

By the way, will the Teutonic hell of the surface of Oerth eventually cool in to a nuclear winter?  Because I have friends who would like that, and enemies (Firelanders) who would really hate it. ^_^


----------



## William Ronald

Forrester,

The Red Goo feeds on death and despair.  When the armies and civilians of Oerth died, this fed the Red Goo. I thought you would have used hydrogen fusion bullets, or keep the destruction to a smaller level.  Oerth is in ruins.  It is a good thing that the Wanderer is dead, otherwise Edena would have to really edit his comments.

Forrester, this was a case of overkill.  It is now up to you to decide the fate of Oerth.  If you decide to destroy Oerth, then I suggest you let your allies evacuate to Toril.

In Character post:

Hazen stands in a large room  in the Lortmils Technocracy's secret retreat.  There are large screens showing images of massive global destruction.  He can barely see them.

"Forrester!  I tried to reach you and you went ahead and used the sun's hydrogen in large clumps.   My army is dead."

"Why?"

"You could have deployed your troops, you could have used pellets of the hydrogen and still done great damage to the enemy.  You have killed friend and foe alike.  The Angels have suffered greatly."

"It is up to you to save or damn Oerth."

(OOC: Glad I got my civilians to Hope Island on Toril.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Hmm, can`t we negotatiate?


----------



## Uvenelei

Whoa, if I know there's Red Goo on Luna, then I help Anab by reducing it to a fine subatomic haze with a few Groundpounders.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Nope*

If I actually found out, In Character, that your Secret Retreat was on Luna, I wouldn't even wait for them to evacuate the planetoid - I would sterilize it immediately.

Unvenilei, I recommend you do not break up Luna.  It would be best if it remained a stable planetoid in orbit around Oerth.  Perhaps, later, it could be terraformed in to a stable habitat.  After all, it has no atmosphere to hold radiation and toxins, so once it cooled, it would be usable for raw materials.  Besides, if you dissolve it to haze, that haze will fall to Oerth and cause even MORE dusty ecological damage.


----------



## Uvenelei

Ok, I'll give you a chance to sterilize it, but if the infection goes too deep, then Luna has to be destroyed in order to get rid of the Goo. Luna can be rebuilt later, anyways.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I will evacuate my forces and Red Goo to  my pocket dimensions.


----------



## Tokiwong

*William Ronald*

_Iuz sends a message to Hazen, "Greetings Angel... I am sure you are aware of the state of the world... sad isn't it?  Perhaps my own timely intervention was not needed, but I am pleased that I was a catalyst.  Do you understand my purpose, It is to bring the world to the brink... to thin the herds, remove the chafe... if it takes oblivion then so be it..."

Iuz smiled, "But I only wish to commend you in the hand you played in damning this world... perhaps we were on the same side all along... send my regards to Forrester..."_


----------



## William Ronald

Negotiate, Melkor?

You and Tokiwong want the world destroyed and you want to negotiate?

Maybe we can save the planet.   However, I would say that Iuz and Melkor have a problem. They might be running low on living worshippers and temples on Oerth.

I think an intact planet is more valuable to you than a flaming slag heap.  You should have thought of that.  Not too much left to conquer.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz thinks for a moment... "Of course..." he turns to his few remaining missionaries, and sends them out into the Planes and other worlds.. to spread his gospel..._

*OOC:* Iuz is secretly sending missionaries to other planes and worlds to spread his word and begin setting up cults that revere him in a myriad of forms; The Destroyer, Warmaster, Destruction, Slayer, Raveger... etc.... spend up to 15 PL for this effort, meaning whatever I have left up to 15 PL if I can muster this much... all secret of course


----------



## The Forsaken One

Not much left to conquer, but plenty left to rule.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen sends an inflatable balloon of a  goat dressed as a prostitute to Iuz.  

"I thought you would need suitable company. A fake companion to match your fake sympathy."

"The world has been pusthed to the brink, because you and Melkor decided to conquer by destruction.  We are not on the same side.  I fought bravely.  You, however, are a coward who seeks to destroy what he can't have.  Perhaps it is your upbringing. Though generally most children I know get past your stage of development by age three."

"You honestly think you can bring me to further despair with your words.  Bah, Iuz the Senile should be your title."

"I asked Toril for help.  I did not know this would happen and neither did you."

"I believe Forrester OWES his allies an explanation."

Hazen will talk to the Angels about everything that has happened.  He is upset.  I am upset.


----------



## Tokiwong

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Not much left to conquer, but plenty left to rule. *




_Iuz smiles, "My thoughts exactly... though such things are temporal... true power is eternal..."_


----------



## Tokiwong

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hazen sends an inflatable balloon of a  goat dressed as a prostitute to Iuz.
> 
> "I thought you would need suitable company. A fake companion to match your fake sympathy."
> 
> "The world has been pusthed to the brink, because you and Melkor decided to conquer by destruction.  We are not on the same side.  I fought bravely.  You, however, are a coward who seeks to destroy what he can't have.  Perhaps it is your upbringing. Though generally most children I know get past your stage of development by age three."
> 
> "You honestly think you can bring me to further despair with your words.  Bah, Iuz the Senile should be your title."
> 
> "I asked Toril for help.  I did not know this would happen and neither did you."
> 
> "I believe Forrester OWES his allies an explanation."
> 
> Hazen will talk to the Angels about everything that has happened.  He is upset.  I am upset. *




_Iuz laughs, "Iuz the senile...  you honor me with your mirth..." Iuz looks to the goat, "I have to say I did not think you had it in you... and if you thought enough to send the gift then I obviously sparked something in you Angel..."

Iuz reclined his throne, "My goals are simple... oblivion... that is the only path to balance.. because it is obvious that no power on this world is capable of reaching a delicate Peaceful balance..."

Iuz pulled one of his firelander concubines into his lap, "You asked Forrster for help and this is the outcome.. perhaps you should rethink who your allies are... blind faith my kill you yet, Angel."_


----------



## Kalanyr

Iuz

I think you'll find us more than willing to make your attempt to rule into an exercise in being conquered.

I for one really don't appreciate the attempt to turn poor Oerth into a Goo Ball and the death of a few thousand Upper Planar beings.

Edena can we get a description of what Oerth currently looks like?


----------



## Tokiwong

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Iuz
> 
> I think you'll find us more than willing to make your attempt to rule into an exercise in being conquered.
> 
> I for one really don't appreciate the attempt to turn poor Oerth into a Goo Ball and the death of a few thousand Upper Planar beings.
> 
> Edena can we get a description of what Oerth currently looks like? *




*OOC:* Point the finger at Forrester for that he nuked the Angels... besides I love Angels... so pretty and sweet, oh and I don't want to rule... to mesy not with all of you psychos willing to nuke the planet... just seek a true balance... just you all impede that balance...


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I think we broke his brain*

Edena is probably banging his head againt the wall right now.


----------



## William Ronald

Tokiwong:

No one was at war with you when the Red Army manifested itself.  I think you have to take some of the blame.  Maybe I am to blame for calling Forrester in.

Edena is probably VERY UPSET right now.  I thought you and Melkor wanted to conquer not destroy the world.

Remind me never to let either of you around anything more dangerous than a plastic spoon.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz considers the fact that he is to blame for the mess he speaks, "I am not one to avoid blame Angel, I know very well I was at the core of the troubles... and perhaps at a time I wanted to rule... but this world is far too gone for that... maybe I went too far..."

Iuz smiles, "But I assure you I have not gone far enough... you hold me to blame I accept it... but hold other who brought this about as well... there is a reckoning... you too easily point the finger when each and ever power holds a small kernel of responsibility... perhaps Oblivion is not so bad afterall... I can even save you an honored place in it, Angel..."_


----------



## The Forsaken One

Heh, I was just chatting with Kalanyr, and I came to the conclusion that if Edena would have restricted us to swords and bows and not even magic, we (as a bunch of destructive freaks) would still have found a way to destroy the plane.

**Start digging guys**


Man we are destroying whole planes.. and we are having fun about it hehehe, man we are dangerous with a capital D.


William, with that spoon he'll probably go own the kitchens sink and force the respect of all dishes and rule supreme as the "spoon king" with his "Kitchen Concubine". 


just put us all in a empty pocket dimension and even in something totally empty we'll find something to molest hehe, I'm sure of that


----------



## Tokiwong

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong:
> 
> No one was at war with you when the Red Army manifested itself.  I think you have to take some of the blame.  Maybe I am to blame for calling Forrester in.
> 
> Edena is probably VERY UPSET right now.  I thought you and Melkor wanted to conquer not destroy the world.
> 
> Remind me never to let either of you around anything more dangerous than a plastic spoon. *




*OOC:* Well not trying to be upset... but hey I am having fun... and yeah give me a spoon...  I can have lots of fun with that... now where did I put that goat prostitute you sent me... which reminds me... how in the hell do you make a goat look like a prostitute... and why would an angel know that... yeah... sickos... all around


----------



## William Ronald

As the human capacity to destroy things is almost infinite, you may be right.

Did anyone think how all this is affecting Edena?  He put a lot of hard work in to this.  The idea was to conquer, not to destroy the world.  That was Rhialto's character concept.

Forrester, you have the power to save or damn Oerth. Please save the planet, and help us wipe the smug smiles off Tokiwong's and Melkor's faces.


----------



## William Ronald

Tokiwong,

You missed the aborted thread when the server crashed in February.  That was the gift Hazen sent to Vecna.  Although I think it was a live goat.  (Yes, good aligned people do know all about the evils of the world.  How else can they fight it.)

Of course, I think I sent Veca some moldy bread, moldy cheese, and very bad wine.


----------



## Tokiwong

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *As the human capacity to destroy things is almost infinite, you may be right.
> 
> Did anyone think how all this is affecting Edena?  He put a lot of hard work in to this.  The idea was to conquer, not to destroy the world.  That was Rhialto's character concept.
> 
> Forrester, you have the power to save or damn Oerth. Please save the planet, and help us wipe the smug smiles off Tokiwong's and Melkor's faces. *




*OOC:* Hey not trying to ruin the game... just felt it was time for evil to be well just flat-out evil... and besides going down in Infamy is cool...


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmm, as proud co-owner of one of the surviving chunks of Oerth, I have to say, I'm claiming every bit of the Union of Oerth's land that isn't occupied or totally destroyed.

Serpenteye-if you want it back let me know, I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Too many questions above - can't answer them this post.

  While you all   are busy blaming each other for the current state of affairs ...

  Anabstercorian starts bombarding Luna.

  Finis the Union of Oerth base there.
  The Shade simply leave, going to their Secret Retreat.

  As it would happen, Luna is HEAVILY infested with Red Goo, right down to the core, thanks to several Turns of the Shade being there ... so, I have to ask a question of my own:  Anabstercorian, do you blow Luna to pieces?

  Meanwhile, Forrester's people come down to the surface of Oerth to begin repairing the damage there.
  This, of course, makes them easy prey for Lord Melkor and Iuz, if they decide to prevent restoration work.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen wants an explanation from Forrester for his actions.  I am pretty sure that the surviving Angels want an explanation.  (At least one or two survived, Edena.  Angels took Hazen to the Lortmils.)

I suggest that the Oerth Alliance members try to keep Forrester's people alive so they can help fix the planet.  I would, but Hazen has no army.

Hazen will try to use all his powers to resurrect people. At least I can get my NPCs back.

I tried to keep things from going to hell in a handbasket.  I posted furiously.  I suppose I can be blamed for asking Forrester for help.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz smiles and decides to impede efforts where he can not killing them but converting them to the majesty that is Iuz... and then having them continue that message if that does not work... then Iuz will simply watch..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO FORSAKEN ONE*

Here are your answers!  


  Forsaken One wrote:

  Below is the mail in which you replied to me on my questions and projects in my template.

Please answer me on:

*the Hewards Mystical Organ plan how is it coming, I could use it here and now vs Melkor 

  ANSWER:  If you use Heward's Mystical Organ in conjunction with the Wand of Dreams (which you just completed), you can change all of reality in Greyspace.
  You may select 5 major changes in reality.
  They may be any changes you wish, except that you may not make a change that gives you an all out advantage (such as:  I have 11th level magic and nobody else has any magic, or:  My warriors are immune to everything, and everyone else is vulnerable to anything.)
  I reserve the right to delete any changes in reality you make - the more creative your changes are, the better.

  Remember that these changes will affect YOU as fully as Forrester as fully as everyone else, and they will last for an unspecified amount of time.



*The Geestesstorm Artifact that I am creating what is it going to do? (or will you at the end of turn 6 or when we are halfway, so effectively when I create it?)

  ANSWER:  You just finished creating it.  With it and Heward's Mystical Organ, you can place yourself and everyone else (including the Godlike beings) into a dreamlike state, in which reality to them is  greatly altered from the norm - just like when we dream, we dream of strange things that would seem nonsensical in waking, but make perfect sense in the dream itself.


(remember my PC has epic levels now in the dreamweaver class so it's frighteningly effective in the dreamworld.. maybe even more then anything else in the Multiverse since it's a place without gods or divine intervention.. gods theire dreams float there just as well and dream and nightlive there. It would make me
the god of dreams almost.... 

COOL! I just said it myself.. another plan to the list, try to ascend to the God of Dreams. Cool! 

  ANSWER:  Well now ... to Ascend to the God of Dreams, you need to pull off something spectacular here!


*What are my chances with my genetical engeneering processes and how are they coming?

  ANSWER:  Still in the development phase on that.


*My larvae that now hatch into formians (which I try to genitically engeneer so they perfectly fit their task.) when possibly will they gain the ability to hatch into a hiveminded creature of another species of which I have assimilated a specimen.

  ANSWER:  This project is in progress.

*I'm continuing to speeed up the larvae hatching process as much as I can, we are trying to create a SWARM here 

  ANSWER:  You already succeeded.  That is why your PL doubles this turn (plus the tripling for the Unseelie, for a total of x6 ).

*Would you do me a favor and please try to discribe how you would imagine my hive city? You can always describe those things very.... well named and
subtlely described. I wonder how you would picture it and how you would put it into words.

  ANSWER:  I think you should describe it, Forsaken One.  It is your creation, and it is your right, as a player, to describe it.


THE question, the question on which the answer will decide if I'm going to be able to create a PC with GODLIKE powers, to which a 20PL avatar seems a
sissy....

The Hewards organ if it goes well will make my PC FORMIDABLE i might imagin, the Geestesstorm Artifact will make it even more awsome.. but it's all nothing compared to what I'm going to suggest now.... Here it comes.

When I get 10th level magic on turn 7, can I make ALL my creatures Psionically active?

  ANSWER:  Yes.

If yes, can I create a my own version on 10th level with some large alterations to suit my own desires of the Power METAFACULTY? I'll explain it to you
since I don't think you know most Psionic powers (I'm obsessed with Psions ).:::::

Metafaculty allows you to acces other peoples Power Points, you share minds and share powerpoint pools. Now I ask.. yeah you can see it coming.... if I
succeed at making my WHOLE population psionically active and manifest my own 10th level variant of Metafaculty.. Will my PC be able to have permanent
acces to the PP's of the hiveminded minions? That would mean a INCREDIBLE 50+ million powerpoints A DAY for my PC. Now it has 5000 or something
and that freaky since a 20th level char would have 400 I think.

  ANSWER:  If you can achieve 11th level magic (which you WILL do on Turn 7, because of the Unseelie effect), you can do just that - your PC can then wield your entire Power's PL, all at once.

  A Psion with acces to such a unlimited pool of powerpoints... how can he be defeated? 

  ANSWER:  Being hit by one of Uvenelei's Groundpounders, one of Forrester or Anabstercorian's sunbombs, or things of that sort.



Almost impossible because it's powersource is almost impossible to drain. Even if you enlarge and empower all things endlessly up to level 13214214 it's still a drop in the ocean. you can even choose to lose power points instead of hit Points... can u imagin a creature with 50+ million hitpoints?

  ANSWER:  Ok, that's different.  You CAN'T be destroyed by a direct hit by a nuclear bomb or even an antimatter missile.  
  But Uvenelei's Groundpounders, if they are at their full strength, could still do you in - after all, they have masses as great as the Stars at that point.


 Fairly difficult to get passed that and then still you have to face it's full force..... I
need your opinion on this.. if All this succeeds and I get 10th level magic.. I would see myself head hard and straight over the 20 PL for a PC, seems to me that Elminster is going to have competition if this all succeeds.......

  ANSWER:  Elminster is looking at what is going on in Greyspace with the attitude of:  Oh dear Mystra, save me from them all.  Oh dear Mystra, please don't let it happen here.

  If it Succeeds I see my PC no longer as a Formian shaped creature... but as a burning enigma. A swirling mass of energy of the powerpoints and of the shadowstuff and dreamstuff out of which Vaeregoth is partly made because of here Shadowadept PrC adn her Dreamweaver PrC.

  ANSWER:  Correct.  Vaeregoth becomes greater than mortal, in every respect.  


I Hope you kept up untill now my DM, the large post which you really requested for is listed below. Have fun, I hope you take your time and read it with care.

  TO EVERYONE IN THE IR BUT FORSAKEN ONE:  

  You don't know any of this IC, and you cannot duplicate what Forsaken One is doing - don't even try.
  I presented this to showcase Forsaken One's efforts in the IR, and his imagination.

  FORSAKEN ONE:

  Are you going to use the Wand of Dreams now?
  You can make 5 changes ... they can be any changes you want, in the nature of reality across all of Greyspace.
  Everyone in Greyspace goes into a dreamlike state, and for them these changes become reality.


----------



## Tokiwong

**Blink**

*OOC:* Nice one Forsaken One... can I say Holy Shnikes now?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Iuz smiles and decides to impede efforts where he can not killing them but converting them to the majesty that is Iuz... and then having them continue that message if that does not work... then Iuz will simply watch...

  FORRESTER, TAKE NOTE:

  The initial people you just sent down to Oerth to repair the planet, just stopped working on the planet's problems.

  The last thing your people in communication with them heard was:  He's coming!  Help!  Help!  Hel...  Iuz, we bow to you, your Infernal Majesty!  Command us in your name!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I must assume, from Anabstercorian's posts, that he is going ahead and incinerating Luna.

  He said he would if it was sufficiently infested with Red Goo, and it is very infested.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz sends his newly formed missionaries to his Secret refuge to thoroughly debreif them... time to learn about Forrester the Destroyer..._


----------



## Kalanyr

Considering large chunks of Luna are going to hit Oerth soon, I think now is a good time to go to out Secret Retreat.


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Vesve survived, because the Faerie and the Vesve are one, and they pooled their strength to save themselves.
> 
> Likewise, the Death Forest and the Unseelie saved each other.
> 
> Garnak Forest also survived - but how, is not known.  There is no way it could have survived, yet it is still there.
> 
> The Secret Retreats all survived. *



Thanks for the info, as soon as I woke up and started on this I was planning to ask what happened wity Vesve and see if it could be saved.

Bit interesting about Garnak forest though...hm....


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ (ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS)*

The Forsaken One

  Hmm owyeah PL isn't representative for numbers, so he's weaker then me, ok more PL has to mean something. 

  ANSWER:  PL represents fighting capability.

  - - -

   Forrester

  So these bombardments destroyed the Red Army, but they *aren't* destroying the Red Goo. Instead, they're making it stronger, or something. 
  Is that correct? Bizarre, but correct? 
  It would seem that the thing to do is stop bombardment then. I will use 10th level magic to help heal some of the damage done to the lands of the Oerthian Alliance, and try to stop/contain the Red Goo.

  ANSWER:  Your rescue team was just taken as new servants by Iuz.  As for the Red Goo, it LOVES the mass destruction of the world of Oerth - the death of trillions of plants, animals, birds, insects, the whole ecosystem, and millions of people.
  The Red Goo has been feeding like never before, in the last 200 posts.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

   I think it is the fact that the bombardments caused so much death and despair that is what the Red Goo feeds off of and grows stronger... basically Forrester you did about 20 times more damage then Melkor, Iuz, and Red Army out together... good job... glad to have you onboard the Oerth Destruction Team...

  ANSWER:  Well, that was the problem with Anabstercorian's original tactic, which Forrester adopted.
  Huge explosions of that sort aren't selective, and they are very clumsy as weapons - they hit your friends as well as your enemy.

  When Anabstercorian initially hit the planet with his 5 hits, I tried to make that point clear.                                                                        

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  How much PL do I have left? 

  ANSWER:  Most of your PL remains, Uvenelei, because it's all in your Secret Retreat (NOTE:  This applies to most of the Powers in the IR, including William and Kalanyr.)

I need to know what I have left before I can act. 
  Also, could you answer some of my previous questions: 

  Did Kalanyr give 10th level magic to the metallic dragons? 

  ANSWER:  He tried.  He could not do it.

  Has anyone come to help Oerth in response to Bahamut's call? Did he even send it out? 

  ANSWER:  No further help was forthcoming.  I stated long ago that no further help could be had right now.

  Do we know IC where the Army of Darkness is and that the Shade are hiding out on Luna? 

  ANSWER:  No, and no.  Although the point is moot - Anabstercorian is incinerating Luna as I write this, and the Shade simply left as the bombardment began.

  How much time has passed since the Red Armada was formed?

  ANSWER:  About one week.                                                                           

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  TO Sollir: 

  -Hellmaster, I invite you to join me and Iuz, EMBRACE the power of Red Doom! DO it and you WILL find TRUE power, and true evil. You are a being of chaos and evil, you have no place in Union Of Worlds, dominated by Law!

  ANSWER:  Up to Sollir, of course.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  I'm still chaotic, so are whatever remains of my power and I still think you are a apocalyptic imbecile. 

  ANSWER:  Heh.  I know Kalanyr didn't mean me ... I wonder who he was insulting?  Melkor, I presume ...

  Edena a few things 

  1) How many of my people remain? 

  ANSWER:  Most of them.

  2) Could you please clarify what you meant by full research? 

  ANSWER:  You're getting 11th level magic next Turn.

  3) Did I give the good dragons 10th level magic? 

  ANSWER:  Yes, but they couldn't comprehend it.

  4) You mentioned I had an avatar but I thought you said I was a Demigod. I didn't think Demigods had Avatars without special circumstances. 

  ANSWER:  True.  You must go yourself to deal with things.  No Avatar.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Cauterize it! 

  Anabstercorian looks at Forrester with a fervorous expression on his face.

  ANSWER:  Anabstercorian is actually talking with Forrester personally??  This can be detected IC, if true, and it should be interesting hearing for more than a few people.


 << We must continue! The Red Goo will only gain strength from this unless we finish it off NOW! Give the inhabitants of Oerth a week to retreat to their dimensional strongholds, and then we must sterilize the surface of Oerth. It's the only way to be sure! >> 

  ANSWER:  Well, that's up to Forrester.  Anabstercorian can be blocked by Kalanyr, if he tries to sterilize Oerth.

  << I will tell my people to begin construction of more Rockjammers to store refugees. It's the only way the inhabitants of Oerth will ever see the Sun again. >> 

  ANSWER:  The inhabitants of Oerth may NEVER see the Sun again, the way they are going.

  Remember, Luna is heavily infused with Red Goo. I intend to sterilize the moons.
  Everyone who is currently ON the moon, I am sending Rockjammers to pick you up and allow you to escape. 
  Oerth is dead. Time for you to build a new world. 
  That's my job. 
  Edena, how many levels did I get? I need 13 more before I can master creation of Substare. Once I do that, I can start constructing a Penumbral Hub.

  ANSWER:  (sigh)  You gain the 13 levels, Anabstercorian.  And, Luna IS heavily infused with Red Goo ... you are currently incinerating it, unless Forrester stops you (Kalanyr can't.)
  You are too quick to give up on Oerth, but then again ... you're safe up there in space with the Army of Darkness, so it's no loss to you, eh?  (chuckles)

  - - -                                                                              

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Don`t worry Kalanyr, you will join me, willingly or not!

  ANSWER:  I wonder.  Kalanyr might just decide to go ballistic.  If I were him, I'd be pretty put out about my planet being trashed, not to mention my people.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Anabstecorian, YOU DON`T know that my Secret Retreat is on Luna! My forces are hiding underground!

  ANSWER:  This is quite true.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Your secret retreat is on Luna? 

  I didn't know that. All I know is that it has Red Goo and it isn't hard to evacuate - I'm sterilizing it.

  ANSWER:  As I said, he didn't know.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Sorry Mr. Melkor, the red goop doesn't agree with me. Btw, Edena said saying that your secret bases were on Luna (earlier), you revealed your secret hideout. (he gave you time to edit your post but you're continuing the part about your bases on Luna still)

  ANSWER:  I was always curious as to which side Sollir was on.  It is finally revealed - he stands with the good side!  Heh.  But Sollir, you don't know Melkor is up on Luna.  If I gave that impression, that you did, my regrets.
  Of course, NOTHING is up on Luna now ... unless Forrester halts Anabstercorian from incinerating it.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  I just got lucky 
  I honestly had no idea that his Secret Retreat was on Luna! It was just a coincidence. All I remembered was that Luna had Red Goo veins and people. 

  ANSWER:  It also had a base from the Union of the Worlds on it, and I haven't heard Mr. Draco or Serpenteye state they were evacuating it.
  I don't think either Mr. Draco or Serpenteye are going to appreciate you incinerating their base, Anabstercorian.

  That said, I have a feeling Melkor won't let us evacuate Luna safely, so I guess everyone on Luna is screwed. Becuase I AM going to sterilize the rock - Melt it to lava and let it cool in to a sphere of glass. 
  By the way, will the Teutonic hell of the surface of Oerth eventually cool in to a nuclear winter?

  ANSWER:  No.  But I will not explain why, right now.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Forrester, 

  The Red Goo feeds on death and despair. When the armies and civilians of Oerth died, this fed the Red Goo. I thought you would have used hydrogen fusion bullets, or keep the destruction to a smaller level. Oerth is in ruins. It is a good thing that the Wanderer is dead, otherwise Edena would have to really edit his comments. 
  Forrester, this was a case of overkill. It is now up to you to decide the fate of Oerth. If you decide to destroy Oerth, then I suggest you let your allies evacuate to Toril. 

  In Character post: 

  Hazen stands in a large room in the Lortmils Technocracy's secret retreat. There are large screens showing images of massive global destruction. He can barely see them. 

  "Forrester! I tried to reach you and you went ahead and used the sun's hydrogen in large clumps. My army is dead." 
  "Why?" 
  "You could have deployed your troops, you could have used pellets of the hydrogen and still done great damage to the enemy. You have killed friend and foe alike. The Angels have suffered greatly." 
  "It is up to you to save or damn Oerth." 

  (OOC: Glad I got my civilians to Hope Island on Toril.)

  ANSWER:  I tried to make it clear, with Anabstercorian's initial 5 hits, that this was not an effective way of dealing with the Red Army.
  I gave lurid descriptions of the devastation caused by those 5 hits.
  So, when someone casually announces, after that post, that they are just going to bombard the planet until the Red Army is gone ... well, you see the consequences.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Hmm, can`t we negotatiate?  

  ANSWER:  Lord Melkor is going to NEGOTIATE?  Overruled!  That is out of character!  

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Whoa, if I know there's Red Goo on Luna, then I help Anab by reducing it to a fine subatomic haze with a few Groundpounders.

   ANSWER:  Allowed.  The Alliance of the Crescent could have created 1 or 2 new ones by now.
  So, the Alliance of Oerth is going to work with Anabstercorian to incinerate Luna.  
  This is getting hilarious, although I doubt the NATIVE LIFEFORMS of Luna think so (it is a green-blue moon, not a moon like our own IRL.)

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Nope 

  If I actually found out, In Character, that your Secret Retreat was on Luna, I wouldn't even wait for them to evacuate the planetoid - I would sterilize it immediately. 

  ANSWER:  So would everyone else ... they would have done so long ago, I fear.  


  Unvenilei, I recommend you do not break up Luna. It would be best if it remained a stable planetoid in orbit around Oerth. Perhaps, later, it could be terraformed in to a stable habitat. After all, it has no atmosphere to hold radiation and toxins, so once it cooled, it would be usable for raw materials. Besides, if you dissolve it to haze, that haze will fall to Oerth and cause even MORE dusty ecological damage.

  ANSWER:  I will allow both Anabstercorian and Uvenelei to take back their statements about incinerating Luna.
  It is a blue-green world, with millions of it's own people, and it's own forms of life.

  - - -                                                                                       

   Uvenelei

  Ok, I'll give you a chance to sterilize it, but if the infection goes too deep, then Luna has to be destroyed in order to get rid of the Goo. Luna can be rebuilt later, anyways.

  ANSWER:  No, it cannot be rebuilt.  Not even 11th level magic will allow you to return a planet that has been totally destroyed (ala the Death Star, Alderon.)                  

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, I will evacuate my forces and Red Goo to my pocket dimensions.

  ANSWER:  Noted.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  William Ronald 

  Iuz sends a message to Hazen, "Greetings Angel... I am sure you are aware of the state of the world... sad isn't it? Perhaps my own timely intervention was not needed, but I am pleased that I was a catalyst. Do you understand my purpose, It is to bring the world to the brink... to thin the herds, remove the chafe... if it takes oblivion then so be it..." 
  Iuz smiled, "But I only wish to commend you in the hand you played in damning this world... perhaps we were on the same side all along... send my regards to Forrester..."

  ANSWER:  Forrester, I think Iuz just insulted you ...

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Negotiate, Melkor? 
  You and Tokiwong want the world destroyed and you want to negotiate? 

  ANSWER:  I'll leave this to the Players.

  Maybe we can save the planet. However, I would say that Iuz and Melkor have a problem.
  They might be running low on living worshippers and temples on Oerth. 

  ANSWER:  They are, and they are going to start weakening because of it, and they may die from lack of worshippers, if those worshippers are all killed.

  I think an intact planet is more valuable to you than a flaming slag heap. You should have thought of that. Not too much left to conquer.

  ANSWER:  I'm staying out of this argument.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz thinks for a moment... "Of course..." he turns to his few remaining missionaries, and sends them out into the Planes and other worlds.. to spread his gospel... 
  OOC: Iuz is secretly sending missionaries to other planes and worlds to spread his word and begin setting up cults that revere him in a myriad of forms; The Destroyer, Warmaster, Destruction, Slayer, Raveger... etc.... spend up to 15 PL for this effort, meaning whatever I have left up to 15 PL if I can muster this much... all secret of course

  ANSWER:  The moment they enter Krynnspace, they are killed.  Mina has access to 11th level magic there, but nobody else can cast magic higher than 9th level.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Not much left to conquer, but plenty left to rule.

  ANSWER:  (chuckle)  Oh quite the contrary, quite the contrary, Forsaken One.  EVERYONE'S Secret Retreats become public knowledge on Turn 7.
  And I do believe more than a few people have some interesting plans for then.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Hazen sends an inflatable balloon of a goat dressed as a prostitute to Iuz. 
  "I thought you would need suitable company. A fake companion to match your fake sympathy." 
  "The world has been pusthed to the brink, because you and Melkor decided to conquer by destruction. We are not on the same side. I fought bravely. You, however, are a coward who seeks to destroy what he can't have. Perhaps it is your upbringing. Though generally most children I know get past your stage of development by age three." 
  "You honestly think you can bring me to further despair with your words. Bah, Iuz the Senile should be your title." 
  "I asked Toril for help. I did not know this would happen and neither did you." 
  "I believe Forrester OWES his allies an explanation." 
  Hazen will talk to the Angels about everything that has happened. He is upset. I am upset.

  ANSWER:  Hazen cannot find the Angels.  If they are on Oerth, they are not making their presense known.
  About 20,000 PL of Angels survived, but they have their own attitude about this situation, and they are NOT happy with anyone in the IR, right now.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz smiles, "My thoughts exactly... though such things are temporal... true power is eternal..."

  ANSWER:  Then Iuz doesn't have True Power, because if his worshippers are killed, he will fade and fail, and die.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz laughs, "Iuz the senile... you honor me with your mirth..." Iuz looks to the goat, "I have to say I did not think you had it in you... and if you thought enough to send the gift then I obviously sparked something in you Angel..." 
  Iuz reclined his throne, "My goals are simple... oblivion... that is the only path to balance.. because it is obvious that no power on this world is capable of reaching a delicate Peaceful balance..." 

  ANSWER:  The DM is still out of these IC arguments.

  Iuz pulled one of his firelander concubines into his lap, "You asked Forrster for help and this is the outcome.. perhaps you should rethink who your allies are... blind faith my kill you yet, Angel."

  ANSWER:  Iuz places all the blame on Hazen and Forrester.  Interesting ...

  - - -       

   Kalanyr

  Iuz 
  I think you'll find us more than willing to make your attempt to rule into an exercise in being conquered. 
  I for one really don't appreciate the attempt to turn poor Oerth into a Goo Ball and the death of a few thousand Upper Planar beings. 
  Edena can we get a description of what Oerth currently looks like?

  ANSWER:  Most of Oerth's surface is still water and land.
  But there are sizeable areas of Red Goo.
  And there are much larger areas of lava.
  There is land where water used to be, and water where land used to be.

  The Lortmils still look pretty much like they did.
  That is not true of the rest of the Flanaess, or of Oerik.

  It is difficult to tell things for sure, because the planet is shrouded in one great cloud, and beneath that cloud it is pitch black - or would be, except for the towering glowworms of blue and green radiation where the bombardment occurred (all 55 hits), and the red glow of volcanoes, and the silver glow of the Oerthblood where it is geysering to the surface now.   

  - - -

   Tokiwong


  OOC: Point the finger at Forrester for that he nuked the Angels... besides I love Angels... so pretty and sweet, oh and I don't want to rule... to mesy not with all of you psychos willing to nuke the planet... just seek a true balance... just you all impede that balance...

  ANSWER:  Well, Iuz has made his point.  The question is, does anyone agree with him?

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  I think we broke his brain 
  Edena is probably banging his head againt the wall right now.

  ANSWER:  No.  That happened 5 days ago.  My brain is back in working order now.
  Oerth is not in working order, though, and I suspect you lunatics are glowing to blow it up.  But we will see.
  11th level magic would undo all the damage done, and restore Oerth to a blue-green world.
  11th level magic could also be used to put a final end to the world's misery.
  Your choice.

  - - -   

   William Ronald

  Tokiwong: 

  No one was at war with you when the Red Army manifested itself. I think you have to take some of the blame. Maybe I am to blame for calling Forrester in. 
  Edena is probably VERY UPSET right now. I thought you and Melkor wanted to conquer not destroy the world. 
  Remind me never to let either of you around anything more dangerous than a plastic spoon.

  ANSWER:  Tokiwong and Melkor have played their Powers as being truly Evil.  But admittedly, Forrester has done the most damage ... Anabstercorian is trying to outdo him now ...

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz considers the fact that he is to blame for the mess he speaks, "I am not one to avoid blame Angel, I know very well I was at the core of the troubles... and perhaps at a time I wanted to rule... but this world is far too gone for that... maybe I went too far..." 
  Iuz smiles, "But I assure you I have not gone far enough... you hold me to blame I accept it... but hold other who brought this about as well... there is a reckoning... you too easily point the finger when each and ever power holds a small kernel of responsibility... perhaps Oblivion is not so bad afterall... I can even save you an honored place in it, Angel..."

  ANSWER:  Defeatism will get you nowhere.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Heh, I was just chatting with Kalanyr, and I came to the conclusion that if Edena would have restricted us to swords and bows and not even magic, we (as a bunch of destructive freaks) would still have found a way to destroy the plane. 

  ANSWER:  Toril went through this.  All of this.  The Wanderer tried to warn you that this would happen, if you choose to walk the path the Torilians walked.
  The Wanderer may have been a bitter old man, and a racist bigot, but he saw the future, and what he saw was bleak.

  **Start digging guys** 

  Man we are destroying whole planes.. and we are having fun about it hehehe, man we are dangerous with a capital D. 
  William, with that spoon he'll probably go own the kitchens sink and force the respect of all dishes and rule supreme as the "spoon king" with his "Kitchen Concubine". 
  just put us all in a empty pocket dimension and even in something totally empty we'll find something to molest hehe, I'm sure of that 

  ANSWER:  With you maniacs, I'm sure you could figure out how to destroy the whole Crystal Sphere with those plastic spoons.  And 1st level magic only.  I mean it!
  The creative ability of man is matched only by his ability to destroy.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Well not trying to be upset... but hey I am having fun... and yeah give me a spoon... I can have lots of fun with that... now where did I put that goat prostitute you sent me... which reminds me... how in the hell do you make a goat look like a prostitute... and why would an angel know that... yeah... sickos... all around

  ANSWER:  Actually, Tokiwong, you're a piker compared to Melkor.
  Forrester stated Melkor could have the elven girl, he didn't care, and he hoped Melkor would do his rotten worst to her.
  Which Melkor is doing ... he is using dark magic to make her love the pain, the abuse, the endless use ...                                                                  

  - - -

   William Ronald

  As the human capacity to destroy things is almost infinite, you may be right. 
  Did anyone think how all this is affecting Edena? He put a lot of hard work in to this. The idea was to conquer, not to destroy the world. That was Rhialto's character concept. 
  Forrester, you have the power to save or damn Oerth. Please save the planet, and help us wipe the smug smiles off Tokiwong's and Melkor's faces.

  ANSWER:  I sorta think Forrester is the one with the smug smile right now.  His world, Toril, is bathing in riches, beauty, power, and peace, while yours is a smoking, radioactive ruin.
  Furthermore, he will (on Turn 7) be able to use 11th level magic, in Greyspace.
  Do you know what the highest level magic you will be able to use in Realmspace is, if you were to try to attack Forrester?
  9th level.  You'd have to research magic in Realmspace to get magic higher than 9th, just as Forrester has done in Greyspace.
  Will Forrester allow such research?  I DON'T THINK SO!!!

  As for Oerth, you can repair it.  It doesn't have to end like this.
  But of course, Melkor wants it to end like this, and Iuz wants it to end like this, and others didn't stand up and do anything, and Anabstercorian has gone berserk and is incinerating Luna, and ... well, I'm not laying odds on the future, here.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Tokiwong, 
  You missed the aborted thread when the server crashed in February. That was the gift Hazen sent to Vecna. Although I think it was a live goat. (Yes, good aligned people do know all about the evils of the world. How else can they fight it.) 
  Of course, I think I sent Veca some moldy bread, moldy cheese, and very bad wine.

  ANSWER:  I remember that.  Vecna made the Kevellond League pay in blood for it, too.                

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Hey not trying to ruin the game... just felt it was time for evil to be well just flat-out evil... and besides going down in Infamy is cool...

  ANSWER:  Heh.  The fun evil approach.  Hmmm ... just remember, Tokiwong, you destroyed something they worked very hard to build.  So when they come after you on Turn 7, remember your deeds brought their wrath down on you!

  - - -

   Kalanyr

   Hmm, as proud co-owner of one of the surviving chunks of Oerth, I have to say, I'm claiming every bit of the Union of Oerth's land that isn't occupied or totally destroyed. 
  Serpenteye-if you want it back let me know, I'm sure we can work something out.

  ANSWER:  Oerth isn't in chunks yet (Luna will be shortly, unless Anabstercorian or Uvenelei reverse their statements.)
  As for the Union of Oerth, THEY have been sitting nice and safe in their Secret Retreat, and have taken almost NO harm or loss from the insane situation outside said Retreat, and on Turn 7 they are going to have 11th level magic.
  And I do believe they are going to be a little ANGRY at all the rest of you for wrecking their country.
  And THEIR army is at full strength.
  Better start praying.

  - - -

  OK GUYS, I JUST ANSWERED SOME IMPORTANT QUESTIONS ABOVE.
  PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE POST, SO YOU WILL GET MY TAKE ON THE SITUATION, AND THE ANSWERS I PROVIDED.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz decides to rest and recuperate and rebuild his losses..._

*OOC:* Hey if I die next turn so be it.. it has been a blast...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hmmm ... but then again, maybe Iuz won't die.
  Maybe, he will be turned ... into a Celestial!

  Forsaken One, has the power to do that, this Turn.



  Of course, I am looking for 5 Crystal Sphere wide sweeping changes from Forsaken One, not an individually targeted effect ...


----------



## Tokiwong

*ANSWER: The moment they enter Krynnspace, they are killed. Mina has access to 11th level magic there, but nobody else can cast magic higher than 9th level. *

_Iuz continues to send his missionaries... to work..._

*OOC:* If they die in Krynnspace we do not send them... we send them to other planes the Lower Planes... Sigil... other worlds... but not Krynnspace or Toril... not crazy... just need more whorshippers


----------



## William Ronald

*An apology*

I would like to offer an apology if I offended anyone with my arguments earlier.

Hazen's image appears before Forrester, Anabstercorian, and Aurican (Uvenelei's PC).

"Do not destroy Luna!  Its peoples are innocent of the sins we have committed here. Let them live."

"I should have done more.  I should have fought harder.  I should have tried to stop the Sunburst attacks. I gave in to my rage, and kept fighting when I should have stopped.  I am mortal, frail and fallible."

"I have failed.  I ask my allies to forgive me.  I ask the living to forgive me.  I ask the dead to forgive me.  I ask the Angels to forgive me. I ask the gods to forgive me. Rao, forgive your pig-headed fool of a servant."

"I will work to atone for my part in this disaster. I will seek guidance in how to atone."

Hazen will try to save Forrester's men.  They should not suffer.
He and any surviving/resurrected NPCs will tend to the wounded and try to work on rebuilding Oerth.  Repentance requires more than just words.  It takes action.

(I am to blame for some extent in this whole matter.)

OOC:  I am going offline tonight and will not likely be back until  tomorrow night.  I will have a lot less free time, so my posts will diminish in number.  Time for  more people to step up to the plate.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> Meanwhile, Forrester's people come down to the surface of Oerth to begin repairing the damage there.
> This, of course, makes them easy prey for Lord Melkor and Iuz, if they decide to prevent restoration work. *




The 6000PL army with 10th level magic is "easy prey"? Since when?


----------



## William Ronald

Forrester, 

You need to protect your troops.  Also, as the Angels are now angry with EVERYONE,  I think an in character explanation is needed of your actions.  It also seems that Anabstercorian is considering building a penumbral hub.  Maybe he intends for Oerth to be the new capitol of a new Illithid Empire.

I also urge you to protect Luna, which is an inhabited moon orbiting Oerth.  It has people on it, native life.  They do not need to be blasted by Anabstercorian or Uvenelei.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> FORRESTER, TAKE NOTE:
> 
> The initial people you just sent down to Oerth to repair the planet, just stopped working on the planet's problems.
> 
> The last thing your people in communication with them heard was:  He's coming!  Help!  Help!  Hel...  Iuz, we bow to you, your Infernal Majesty!  Command us in your name! *




Um, so Iuz just kidnapped 6000PL of forces protected by 10th level magic? Does Iuz have 10th level magic? 

 And given that I was with the forces, he kidnapped me, too? 

Um, okay.


----------



## Uvenelei

Whoa, no one said Luna had people on it! No, I'm NOT going to destroy Luna.

Edena: About the Groundpounders, I said that one of the safety functions of the weapons was that the Ring Gates were all teleported back to me as soon as the weapon was set off. Unless the magnified gravity spell is extremely taxing, shouldn't I have more than 1 or 2 of them build in the past week?


----------



## Tokiwong

Forrester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Um, so Iuz just kidnapped 6000PL of forces protected by 10th level magic? Does Iuz have 10th level magic?
> 
> And given that I was with the forces, he kidnapped me, too?
> 
> Um, okay. *




*OOC:* Just going by what I know... but if you are down there in force... then forget it...


----------



## Festy_Dog

Edena, I'm cleaning up what's left of the red army which is attacking my forces seeing as their spine has been broken by dropping the sun on them.   Interesting way of dealing with that problem I must say.


----------



## Serpenteye

-______
Kalanyr posted:

Hmm, as proud co-owner of one of the surviving chunks of Oerth, I have to say, I'm claiming every bit of the Union of Oerth's land that isn't occupied or totally destroyed. 
Serpenteye-if you want it back let me know, I'm sure we can work something out. 
_______

As proud co-owner of a far greater part of Oerth, I have to say, bite me!
 There is no reason for you to blame me for your suicide in the blood waste. I never agreed to anything, and regardless of what you might believe I wasn't obligated to repeat your foolish mistake. Actions have consequences and you have to take responsibility for the consequences of your own actions. You have noone to blame but yourself. 
 If the tattered remains of your insignificant armies enter into the territory of the Union of Oerth you will be destroyed. I really doubt that most of your allies would aid you in your unprovoked attack against a friendly faction.
__________

Forrester, Anabstercorian, Uvenelei:
Our bases on Luna have been abandoned and stripped of everything of value (all their PLs is in our secret retreat, just like all the PLs of all other provinces of the Union of Oerth), if you feel like arranging some fireworks I have no objections.
___________

Edena: The God Emperor and 100PLs of wizards and dragons will scavenge the battlefields across Oerth for unusual but potentially useful energies, the bodies/souls/energies of Angels, Demons and Devils and other powerful dead creatures and any magical items he can find. The loot will be teleported to Union research facilities to be studied and prepared for reanimation. We will not animate the corpses as undead but will attempt to animate them as objects to flesh- and energy golems.

 The God-Emperor will also send 100Pls of missionaries to spread the faith across the multiverse, the published-game-setting worlds will be given extra attention. He will be known under a large number of different names, aspects and alignments, so that every imaginable creature could feel at home in his Church. The methods and teachings of his various cults would vary greatly, but they would all try to place themselves in positions of power, by rescuing or/and kidnapping princesses . They will also study the differing ways high magics work on different crystal spheres and try to formulate a Unified Theory of Magic.

 The Union of Oerth will begin production of oerthblood-military equipment at a massive scale, we have an oerthblood rating of 5.
 We will also attempt to build our own groundpounders, since their design is relatively simple it should not be too difficult. The God Emperor was both impressed and terrified by those terrible weapons, so naturally he wants some too. 
__

I'd also like to express my admiration for Forsaken One's great imagination and creativity. He really deserves all that constant doubling of power. His brilliant mind is a far greater threat than my brute force.


----------



## Creamsteak

_Situation incompatible... I don't see how it works_

Edena, 
I still don't understand your ruling on the situation on research. I am confounded totally. Here is what I would like answered:

This refers specifically to Delrune and the Riftcrag, I undertand others situations are different.

1) Ok, so we all have x standing army PL. Now after the appocolyptic solar flares we are reduced to 1/3 of our previous PL. This is applied to fighting strength. We have 1/3 of our previous military. 1/3 x

2) Ok, so we have y reasearching PL. After the solar flares we are still at the whole in research. We have y research.

3) Now here is where I get confused. Forces that decided to send PL from research and convert it into combat PL gain research equal to y (unchanged) and they maintain their PL from before they fought (unchanged). So forces that quit researching to start fighting were not damaged in any way and maintain their research.

4) So it is as if their PL did both fighting and research and was completely and totally immune to damage, excluding only their fighting force. So for this turn, had the Union of Oerth attacked the Red Goo they would maintain their 3000 PL and have attacked with it and have gained everything from researching, effortlessly.

5) So if you thought you were going to fight the Goo this turn beforehand, you basically lose 2/3 of your fighting PL and you don't gain anything for being the front line. Meanwhile anyone that was going to sit around and rot was unharmed whether or not they sent anyone to do some fighting.

I probably confused you all, but that would be because I am confused... confounding, isn't it?


----------



## Creamsteak

> If the tattered remains of your insignificant armies enter into the territory of the Union of Oerth you will be destroyed. I really doubt that most of your allies would aid you in your unprovoked attack.




Hey Serpenteyes... if Iuz hadn't been such a frickin pain I would join in with Kal just because I am pretty frickin angry that you didn't send anything to fight.

HELL the way Edena ruled on it, apparently you could have sent your whole army at the Red Goo and taken no damage... (see above confusing post).


----------



## Black Omega

Impressive,  Destructive.  And I think it's about time Ana and Forrester quit working together.
-------------------------------------------------------
Saving Oerth will have to wait on 11th level magic, but I can live with that.  That's still our main goal.  In the meantime, Edena, with 10th level magic I have a couple of things I want to try and do.  I can't eliminate the red goo everyplace of course.  But can it at least be purified (or much reduced) in the land under Vesve?  In a related point, project two for Vesve...start trying to purge the dust from the air over Vesve at least.  This might need magical 'air filters' along the borders of the forest or something but we can work on that.  The planet deserve one place where the Sun shines through that has nothing to do with tons of fusion material.
-------------------------------------------------------
Vesve Forest - The Day After - With full defenses against scrying up

Siobhan's armor has been discarded for something more sedate.  Her eyes glow with silver fire but in the blackness of the dust her normal silver radience is dimmed.  The stacks of maps are gone...they no longer reflect the land as it is.  the piles of reports have vanished, there are few enough beyond the forest capable of reporting.  And in a voice that hisses like fire, she dictates her orders.

"First, to those of Perrenland and Sepia and others still hidden away.  We offer this choice.  Oerth's very existance is in such danger that even our hidden areas that are safe, cannot remain safe.  If Oerth goes, they all will go with it.  For those who wish to leave this place, I will try to contact Hazen or Alzem and see if a place can still be found on Hope Island in Toril.  This is not an option for the Seelie.  We are the forest and we will not abandon it.  For those who remain, with the most advanced magic, we can change you, allow you to join with the seelie.  To become one with the forest and the land as we are."

-----------------------------
Thtis request will also be passed along to hazen and representative of Alzem.  10th Level magic..when it absolutely positively has to get there...
-----------------------------
"We will continue to gather, adapt and change the Oerthblood...it is our ultimate weapon against the darkness and the goo.  Armor, weapons, magic.  And Oerthblood golems...if it can be forged into a sword, it can be formed into a golem.

And, sadly.  Once the forest is safe, we will send out forces into Iuz's lands.  Cloaked in invisibility and shadow.  The simple goal is this.  To find where ever Iuz's temple still stand and to bring them down.  To sneak in and deal with those who still foolishly worship the God who has done so much to destroy the Oerth.  He is beyond our power, those who choose to follow him are not.  We do not do this in hate.  But rather the sorrowful knowledge that drastic measures must be taken to save the Oerth.  And it is fitting that the God who started this avalanche be reduced to having his name whispered by a terrified few, huddling in the darkness."

"And last.  To all Unseelie...Valkys and Forsaken.  What has been said before we say again.  We need to work together now.  We are not the enemies or your blood, nor you of ours.  We are opposite sides of the same coin, we the light and you the shadow.  But it is to none of our benefit that this Oerth fail.  We can ally, work together to end these greivous threats.

Siobhan Silirevnur, Glittering White Flame of Titania, Emessary of the Seelie."
---------------------------------------------------------------
Contacting them might be an issue.  But we are familiar with the now Death Forest and hopefully can still contact Valkys there.  For Forsaken, it depends on just how well hidden they are.  At worst, we can go to the lands they previously held and proclaim this.  If they are not totally ignoring what is going around around them, they should hear.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, just because the red goop doesn't agree with me doesn't mean I'm necessarily good...keep thinking what you want people!  *Big Grin*

Edena, just because the red goop doesn't agree with me doesn't mean I'm necessarily good...keep thinking what you want people!  *Big Grin*

For Edena: (and Creamsteak, if he chooses)
[Color=333333]Hellmaster will attempt to research/create some form of way for him to control the black pudding with a single thought, this of course keyed to only himself.  He will try and make it so that he can shape the ooze using his sheer force of will and even create constructs and structures with them.  All the forces of League of Warlords will retreat into our secret retreat for now.

We will also experiment a little of mixing several components into the oozes such as the Oerth Blood and White Puddings, these samples will be overviewed by Hellmaster himself incase they create some disastorous where they will be terminated.[/color]


----------



## Festy_Dog

An extract from Khelarque Stonechoke's journal during the time the Hellfurnaces were under attack:

_Though there was little concern for the now almost empty Hellfurnaces Silver Phase insisted that we aid the skeleton crew there in escaping and going through the procedures that he had laid down for them.

That's why I'm sitting in a dark tunnel with Silver and our other compatriates awaiting the red army to surge up and attack us. We left a pile of corpses in the city when we stayed in the main exit to give time to the city occupants to escape.

There was a fighting retreat on our part because these things didn't stop coming. A bit I remember in particular was when what looked like a siege engine, but covered in red stuff and acting on its own attacked us. Lenauae had just prismatic sprayed a bunch of creatures and I'd used a buffing spell on those fighting in front so James brought the roof down on it. Crushed a lot of red soldiers but many of them just dug themselves out.Kcyldyei was standing with us spell casters and squewered red soldiers as they clambered out of the rubble. 

In front was Silver Phase with Obmi, Bobo and Durgrim. The four of them were quite capable and cut them down almost as fast as they would come. Thats why it turned into a fighting retreat, because even though we had vast experience under our belts we couldn't handle a constant flow of super troops without any hope of them retreating from casualties.

We walked backwards for a mile I'd say, fighting off the red army as we went. At some stage Durgrim struck one of the walls with his axe and once again the roof came down but this time blocking the tunnel and preventing further assault for a time. 

Silver led us back here and while we went we've laid many traps, far too many for me to remember or count at this time. 

I felt a heavy tremor in the ground just then, I think something big just hit the Hellfurnaces. I'd better stop here because there's a rumbling thats getting louder and Lenaurae is about to teleport us out. I'll look into what is happening later._


----------



## Uvenelei

One more question for you, Edena:

Did I find a Torilian computer powerful enough to manage the Wyrmstounge that will operate on Oerth?


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey Serpenteyes... if Iuz hadn't been such a frickin pain I would join in with Kal just because I am pretty frickin angry that you didn't send anything to fight.
> 
> HELL the way Edena ruled on it, apparently you could have sent your whole army at the Red Goo and taken no damage... (see above confusing post). *




That's really too rediculous to be true. If I could have ended my research in the middle of the turn and still have gained all the benefits of research I would have sent more of my armies to fight the Red Goo. If that is the way it's going to work in the future then there's no reason why everyone would not spend everything on research (for about ten minutes) and then send all their armies out to war, or spend the resources on advancing (for another ten minutes) and then send all their armies to Penzanos for a year-long lunch.

And I did fight the Red Army. Really I did. Read thread two again if you don't believe me.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen sends a message to Aurican, Forrester, and Anabstercorian.  It  is shared with the Angels, the World Congress of Toril (and its member nations) and the people of Luna:

"I will not tolerate an attack on Luna.  I will stop it with my life if I must.  Their world must be healed of the Red Waste." 

"Aurican, I ask you to firmly declare your intention towards Luna.  We do not need the destruction of ANY more innocents."  (Uvenelei, you have to do this in character. 

"I have not heard one word of apology for the destruction of my forces and most of Oerth.  Not a word.  I have asked for people to explain themselves."

"The apathy of a few powerful forces has led to great evil  being done to Oerth and her people.  Indeed, this apathy has been as great or greater than any evil I have seen."

"Ground forces armed with Oerthblood weapons could have won the day.  Instead, some people decided to do nothing.  Others decided to cause destruction on a planetary scale."

"My people on Hope Island on Toril DEMAND an explanation of why people acted as they did.  The dead demand this as well."

"I have fought for this world.  I was prepared and I am still prepared to die for this world.  I will not tolerate ANY further destruction of it, from any power great or small."

"I ask that the World Congress of Toril and its member nations, and the other Torillian powers speak about the actions of the forces from their world.  Sadly, the words of the Wanderer are being made true.  The forces of Toril are devastating Oerth.  We did not expect devastation from someone besides Melkor."

"Indeed, I must say that the silence of some speaks volumes about their  true intentions and true concern for this world."

"I ask for explanations and reparations for the dead. My soldiers died at the hands of their enemies and at the hands of an ally. Oerth must be restored."


----------



## Kalanyr

Serpenteye, fine, keep the land.

I have a debt to pay in blood and I assure you it will be paid. Whether its you,  Iuz and/or  Melkor who gets to pay it will be decided by me at a later date (depending on current actions)(Yes that is a threat I've had a *#@$ enough of several powers in this IR and I intend to do something about them) ( I may not be able to wipe out you empire but I can do a heck of a lot of damage, oh and since I'm a divinity now, I could kill you.). For now I think I will rebuild whats left of my country.  

I try and get worshippers on any world where the Seldarine are worshipped or Lolth hods sway. (My as well tick her off some more ). General Information on way I want to do this:

Worship Alignment, Any Good or Neutral 
Portfolio: Personal Combat,Freedom, Magic,Drow/Yuan-ti of good and neutral alignments,Fighter/Mages,Sacrifice for the Good of others.
Domains: Chaos,Good,Excorcism,Drow,Elf,War,Magic,Trickery,Scalykind,Air 
Symbol: Crossed Longswords with a Sun and Moon behind them.
(Since Freedom is a cosmic force I doubt It will object to a God supporting its cause). 

If someone of a suitable alignment already has these I won't be squabbling with them. (Eg since Eilisteraee already holds Drow of Good and Neutral alignments on most published campaign worlds I won't contest this on those worlds)



In Character post coming shortly.

Edena yes the apocalyptic idiot comment applied to Melkor.

Oh and Melkor
I'll drop fusing Hydrogen on you and myself before I join you. I'm sure most of my people would do the same. One of my to do list items  involves building a palace out of you divine corpse and selling bits of you to Sigillian collecters. (assuming your corpse dioesn't have artifact level powers of course.)


----------



## Forrester

Man, you Oerthers whine like mules.

First you want help. Then, when I help kill the 100,000PL Red Army, you bitch and moan about it. What's up with that?

Would you have preferred that THEY kill you?! 

Once we have 11th level magic we can repair Oerth, no problem. Unless Edena decides that someone can make another 20PL sacrifice, get a billion PL from somewhere, and destroy the multiverse. Or that someone can decide to create an artifact that grows their power exponentially each turn. Whatever. 

If you don't want my help, I'll go back to Toril.


----------



## William Ronald

What I think of certain powers in this IR can't be mentioned on the boards. 

I ask the players of this IR to replace names like Ishtarland, Furyondy, Delrune, and the Union of Oerth with the names Australia, the U.S., Canada, and Russia.   If a bunch of aliens came in and acted the way that some powers are acting, we would be as mad as all hell.  If a single nation or two joined them, everyone would be opposing them. Those nations not doing anything would be branded as traitors.

(Seriously, consider take some of the actions and place them onto Earth.  It might give you pause for thought.)

Consider if this IR was being played out on Earth.  Then consider the actions of your own power and the other players.

In the good news category, I heard from Alyx.  He is back on line after being gone for a weak or so.  He is coming back.

I hope he is the first of many people to come back. Edena may have to consider asking for new players to replace some who have left.

I will likely be offline until tomorrow evening.  My free time is getting a lot shorter.  So, I want people to post.  Remember, posting equals actions.

Edena:   Sometime back I let you know I was using nutrients and magic to increase the growth rate of my population and monsters (as well as their hardiness).  Is this working?


----------



## Kalanyr

I doubt the 20PL sacrifice thing will work again Forrester or the Artifact thing. (Thank all the Gods). If they do then we have a justification for pulling the same stunt only in the opposite direction.

(Interesting about that fusing hydrogen, who the heck needs nukes or catastrophes?)

Since Ishtarland is all we have left I want to get rid of every trace of red goo there.

Any walking forests that want in are welcome in my bit of Ishtarland, some where to rest the tired root systems .


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz, God of War and Destruction*

_Iuz continues to spread the faith in this world and the next..._

*Iuz, God of Destruction and War*

*Portfolio:* War, destruction, slaughter, conflict, bloodshed, demons, Red Scourge, Chaos, Chaos, Neutral, Evil alignments, Pleasuring Concubines, Firelanders, Cleansing Flame
*Domains:* Chaos, Darkness, Destruction, Death, Evil, Tyranny, and War
*Symbol:* Red Hand burning in cleansing fire...

*OOC:* Continuing to spread the faith, among orcs, demons, any race that prides itself in conflict and war... and destruction... though he does not reveal his truly nihilistic beliefs to any but the TRULY faithful (i.e. High Ranking fervent zealosly loyal priests) throughout the worlds excluding Krynnspace and Toril, but anywhere else is fair game...


----------



## William Ronald

Forrester,

I believe the phrases "collateral damage" and "friendly fire" apply here.  You destroyed the Red Army, our armies, and much of Oerth in the process.

There was a way to win without blowing everyone up.  Oerthblood weapons would have worked.  I would have given them to you.  You had more than one option open to you.  You just took one that hit EVERYONE in the IR but you and Anabstercorian.  You also nuked the Angels, who are none too pleased with you or anyone else at the moment.

I am not whining.  Put the shoe on the other foot for a moment.

Your help would be appreciated.  You bear some responsibility for the damage, as do others.  Melkor, Iuz, and Anabstercorian bear a lot of the blame as well.


----------



## Uvenelei

Forrester said:
			
		

> *
> First you want help. Then, when I help kill the 100,000PL Red Army, you bitch and moan about it. What's up with that?
> *




Maybe I missed it, but could you point exactly who was bitching and moaning about the destruction of the Red Army, and where said bitching and moaning occurred?


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz contemplates and then sends a message to Hazen, "I shall begin by doing away with any flowery discourse and move to the heart of the matter..."

Iuz shifts on his throne, "Mistakes have been made, and my own has been the worse a bitter betrayal that has only damned this world for lust of power... I made a devil's bargain... for lust of power I damned Oerth... reparations must be made..."

Iuz scowled, "My empire, or what is left has much to atone for, I have begun to build anew... the madness must end... I said I seek balance... but to truly embrace oblivion... is madness... where shall we start to make Oerth whole... perhaps it is time we truly begin to rely on ourselves..."

Iuz thinks for a moment, "Your hatred of is justified, I am fiend... I do not claim to be otherwise... but to destroy this world... I say nay... I must not... I will not.  Perhaps it is time we the powers of Oerth meet and discuss the path for the future... if you say nay I understand... the wounds are fresh... we cannot let such madness happen again... what say you, Angel?"_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Iuz, can we join our cults?


Edena, as I said before Red Goo that I posess is constantly strenghtened with Negative Energy. I also try to make a deal with denizens of Lower Planes, especially Demons, in exchange for tormented souls, I will give them Nuclear Level Technology. Than I will try to merge all these millions of petitioners into Red Goo, than awaken it! How succesful are these efforts. DO my NPC`s also increase in power after merging with RED Goo?


----------



## Tokiwong

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Iuz, can we join our cults?
> 
> 
> Edena, as I said before Red Goo that I posess is constantly strenghtened with Negative Energy. I also try to make a deal with denizens of Lower Planes, especially Demons, in exchange for tormented souls, I will give them Nuclear Level Technology. Than I will try to merge all these millions of petitioners into Red Goo, than awaken it! How succesful are these efforts. DO my NPC`s also increase in power after merging with RED Goo? *




I don't see why not... start a mini-pantheon


----------



## Kalanyr

In Northern Ishtarland well hidden from scrying magics

Kalanyr, walks shedding tears., his wings hung low and his skin seems a pall and unhealthy green, the aura of power that surrounds him coils and swirls occassionally lashing out and trying to repair damage to the surroundings. 

"The very planet itself is wounded, its agony pulses throughout the land. So much of what we fought for now lays in ruins around our feet. My Lady and Freedom, preserve what is left, I beg of you. And to make things worse we have an army of Drow and Illithid here SOMEWHERE waiting to bring death  or enslavement to us all."

Behind him a group of winged drow and yuan-ti cluster and watch Kalanyr, despite all that has happened and his occasionaly depressed fits over the past 6 months none of them have seen him so depressed.

Suddenly he looks up, a fire burns in his eyes and power flairs around him.

"We have fought hard until now and I'll be damned if we give up now! We will fight what comes with everything we have and if we do not live at least we will know that others will see freedom. Send forces to get Silverphase out of the god blasted whole he is buried in! See if you can get Vaeregoth out of that landslide."

" I hope to see Siobhan soon but there is so much to do and I am sure she is fine the faerie know how to handle themselves."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

To Archcleric Hazen:

Showing our forces in battle to aid you in helping destroy the red goo, will you teach the League of the Warlords the secret of Oerthblood so that we may use it in dealing with this red goo menace?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Mr. Draco here, finally back.

Well, I'm glad to see that Oerth wasn't blown up while i was gon...  Wait a minute, it WAS blown up while i was gone.  hm...  that definately puts a major dampner on alot of my plans.  Well, i'll put a much more detailed post up in the morning (my time, in 10 hours), but for now, the union of oerth is working very hard on the continuation of the plans that i outlined it the "ir, live or die" thread.  Also, our mages will begin using what magic they can to gradually increase the gravity of oerth.  (i.e.- alot of their spells will be shunted into oerth gravitational field to strenghten it)  Not only this, but we will take a large stockpile of Oerthblood and move it to luna, "injecting" it into the moon's crust, and attempting to use it directly to cancel out the red goo.

Also, edena, you said that many other's attained full divinity, what about the God-Emperor and Kas?  Seeing how at least Kas was fighting the whole time, and likely the god-emperor also, AND they are both part of the pantheon of the Union of Oerth, they should gain something.

Finally, for the destruction of the Sword of Kas.  I've only worked out the "harmful" destruction part.  If the sword of Kas is shattered by either Vecna or Kas (nobody else can do this, as part of the life energies of Vecna and Kas were used in its creation), then all the magical energy used in its creation, along with all of the energy of every being it has slayed, ever, is released in a blast of pure energy of titannic proportions.

There is a way to destroy it that's non-harmful, but i still am working on the details of it, and i'll post it in the morning.

One last step, but i need some questions answered for it first.  Firstly, is Oerthblood just the opposite of Red-goo?  i.e.- it acts in much the same manner, just opposite alignment wise?  If so, then experiments will be done with merging being with the Oerthblood.  Edena, let me know how those go.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor to Iuz:

-Then we shall stand together, Twin Gods OF Oblivion, Lords OF  Red Doom! Soon Red Army will be reborn.. and it shall bow to us!


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Uvenelei, Edena*

Maybe I've just missed it, but about your groundpounders:
In the Gate spell description, under "Planar Travel", there's a notice to the spell. "Both gates can not be on the same plane". So, hate to break your bubble, but you've just destroyed the elders with something you aren't capable of making with 9th ^_^. As said earlier, I don't know if you had a solution to this, but just thought of it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena,  my Shade start to worship Iuz alongside me! 

My portfolios:
 Evil, Chaos, Darkness, Hatred, Red Doom( my name for Red Goo), , Suffering, Oblivion/Destruction.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Second Touch*

The DM looks at the posts above.
  Posts filled with IC anger.
  Filled with violence, a promise of violence, a promise of death.
  Posts filled with IC hatred and a desire for revenge.
  Filled with callousness, a disregard for life, an unwillingness to accept responsibility for actions committed.
  Filled with excuses, with justifications, rationalizations for the destruction of whole lands, whole worlds.
  And some posts, filled with an eager lust from violence and destruction, for evil and darkness.

  - - -

  The following happens across all of Greyspace (Oerth), Krynnspace (Krynn), and Realmspace (Toril.)

  What happens now, cannot be reversed by any magic or science.
  What happens now, cannot be reversed by any known game mechanics in existence.
  What happens now, can only be reversed by certain actions taken, over a very long period of time.

  What happens now, is forever - unless said actions are begun immediately (that is, unless within the next 100 posts I hear a change, the chance to reverse the process is lost.)

  Everyone in the IR, and everyone period in those three Crystal Spheres, be they the least powerful commoner or the Gods themselves, or be they the most innocent of children or the most horrific of criminals, manifests the change.
  Nobody is spared, nobody is exempt;  the power that has been awakened, does not differentiate.

  A strange mist envelops first Greyspace, then Krynnspace, then Realmspace.
  The mist dims the sun by day, the stars by night, flowing in ethereal streamers through Wildspace, through the atmosphere, through the living rooms of people's homes.
  It is not thick, not obscuring enough to be more than an annoyance.

  However, this mist cannot be dispelled.
  All efforts to dispel it fail.
  All efforts to keep it out of a particular area, fail.
  Not even 11th level magic has any effect on it whatsoever.

  The source of the mist, is unknown.
  No magic or science can discover the source of the mist, which appears to be coming out of nowhere.

  The mist has no other effects than the above.

  - - -

  All the races, be they human, demihuman, humanoid, faerie, unseelie, illithid, drow, monstrous, dragon, or other, enjoy the following changes:

  If you are good:  

  You gain most of the benefits of the spell Lifeproof.  
  You can now take any amount of physical damage, and you will not die.
  However, you can still be incapacitated by sufficient damage, and if you are vaporized, the vapor - although alive - isn't going to be able to do much.

  Most importantly, your ability to feel pain (and all other sensations, including pleasure) is greatly enhanced, and this new ability in no way protects you from pain.
  So, if you suffer what would be a fatal injury normally, or if you would normally be dying of a terrible illness, you go on living ... and suffering.

  If you are neutral:

  You enjoy the permanent ability to regenerate 1 hit point per turn.
  You cannot be killed - if you are vaporized, you will simply take a long time to regenerate.
  You stop aging.  You cannot die of old age.
  You become immune to all natural disease.

  Quite a gift, huh?

  You will never enjoy the Afterlife.  Life, for good or bad, is a prison from which you will never escape.
  You cannot be harmed by disintegration, or disintegration like effects, nor will Temporal Stasis or Time Stop affect you - you are required to go on living, whether you want to or not.

  If you are evil:

  You gain all of the abilities of Nilbogism.
  Everytime someone does one hit point of damage to you, you gain one hit point, with no limit to the number of hit points you can gain in this fashion.
  The extra hit points go away at the rate of one per minute.

  You also gain the ability to enjoy pain (actually - you don't gain it, you are forced to take this gift, whether you want it or not.)
  The more pain, the more pleasure you feel.

  You don't need to pleasure yourself with normal pleasure anymore - pain is the most powerful of all sensations, and you can revel in it, and it will never grow stale, and you will never become sated.

  You also cannot die or grow old, like those who are neutral, but in your case, an extra bonus is added in:

  Think of your alignment in terms of a 1 to 9 (least evil to most evil.)
  Think of your alignment in terms of a 1 to 9 (least chaotic to most chaotic.)
  So, if you were a 1, 1, you'd be just short of lawful neutral, while if you were a 8, 5, you'd be strongly neutral evil.

  Now, judge your character, and give him numbers appropriate to the above scale.

  Now, shift both of those numbers up one place, to the most evil and most chaotic possible. 
  The 1, 1 above becomes 2, 2.  The 8, 5, becomes 9, 6.

  When your number reaches 9, 9, please tell me - you lose your character forever (this includes characters who are Powers or demipowers.)
  He or she becomes an insane monster, under my control, permanently.
  The same applies to all your followers who are evil, except I am the one who determines when they reach 9, 9, not you.

  Of course, your number has shifted only once, right?
  Right.
  Until the next touch.  When it will shift again - and not by 1 place, oh no ... the next shift gets larger, and the next shift gets larger yet.

  - - -

  As for the Red Goo, well ... let us say that no tarrasque that ever lived is being more voraciously fed, more pumped up in strength, more gorged with endless food and drink, awash beyond perhaps even it's capacity to take it all in quickly.

  The first thin streamers of Red Goo appear on both the worlds of Krynn and Toril.

  Trust me when I say the Red Goo did not transplant itself.
  I think you know very well what did.  Where do you think all that mist is coming from?

  - - -

  Oh, one more thing.
  It is still possible to travel from the three Crystal Spheres to other Crystal Spheres, and other Planes of existence.
  But it isn't as easy to do so, now, as it was.


----------



## Black Omega

OOC:  Oh crap.

Other stuff edited out once I reread and found the part I misunderstood.


----------



## Kalanyr

Oh deary me and I thought Melkor was bad. (See Edena this is why we don't fight and prefer diplomacy and civ advance instead)


We throw a big party and invite everyone, we spare no expense to keep people happy. We decide to rebuild and cancel the plan to kill our foes. We send people to help other people rebuild.

The Tarrasque gives party rides. Much good wine is sent to the Union of Oerth, and Melkor and Iuz and everybody else.

Happy music is played. Dances are held across the country we put on fireworks displays. We paint pretty pictures and farm organically. We compose music. 

(OOC- Gee, I think I just snapped from stress anyone want to join me?)

(Still OOC-Just gotta say it: Sucks to be Good.  )

(In Character stuff starting when I get my thoughts  together on this)

(Um people of Good,Neutral and Evil (but want to survive) alignments now is a good time to do nice things and think happy thoughts)


----------



## Black Omega

Effective immediately.

No more fighting from the Coalition.  Forget Iuz's followers.  The real 'fight' has just begun.  And it must involve peace, love and forgiveness.  People are sent to the temples to pray.  Presents of wine, delicaciesand baubles are sent to Iuz and Melkor.

This will be a time of peace, settling old scores peacefully, promoting brotherhood.  Vesve is open to all to visit (save Melkorand Iuz, but their people will only be barred magically, no violence). Whether Union of Oerth, Unseelie or whoever.  We ask only that you come in peace.

It'salso a good time for fae revels.  Who says the bad guys are the only one's allowed orgies.  Hey Kal, wanna drop by? Siobhan's ready to work on that 'Make love, not war' thing.
------------------------------
Just read Kal's post, Siobhan visiting him is good too.


----------



## Kalanyr

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Effective immediately.
> Who says the bad guys are the only one's allowed orgies.  Hey Kal, wanna drop by? Siobhan's ready to work on that 'Make love, not war' thing.
> ------------------------------
> Just read Kal's post, Siobhan visiting him is good too. *




Heh quiet true, only the Chaotic and/or the Evil are allowed orgies.  

Hmm well considering the previous mass displays of uninhibited reproductive behaviour involved someone haveing their heart removed, I think the less violent ones will go down well.

Feel free to join the party, all.   

So do we bring the Vesve to Ishtarland or vice versa?

(Because I feel whimsical: Is a child of Kalanyr's and Siobhan's a Half-Celestial Seelie or a Half-Seelie Solar ?  )


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh quiet true, only the Chaotic and/or the Evil are allowed orgies.
> 
> Hmm well considering the previous mass displays of uninhibited reproductive behaviour involved someone haveing their heart removed, I think the less violent ones will go down well.
> 
> Feel free to join the party, all.   *



Just remember, peace and fun.  No removing hearts, please.  And to be fair, the Coalition has all sides on this.  The lawful and devout can pray.  The fun and Fae can party.

*



			So do we bring the Vesve to Ishtarland or vice versa?
		
Click to expand...


*Oh...good question.  A few gates to connect the parties?

*



			(Because I feel whimsical: Is a child of Kalanyr's and Siobhan's a Half-Celestial Seelie or a Half-Seelie Solar ?  )
		
Click to expand...


*Wow, good question!  I guess...Half-Celestrial Seelie.  you are the more divine of the two right now.  They'll have to find out the hard way to be sure though.
------------------------------------------------------------
And we'll join in offering asisstence to those rebuilding after all this destruction.

More to the point, with the gifts, a message to Iuz the Old 
"The Coalition of Light and Shadows sends greetings and wishes for peace.  We apologize for the attack upon your landsand your temples.  Reparations will be made.  the time has passed for such emnity between us.  We wortked together for a time.  We've fought for a time.  It's time that wheel turned full circle back to peace.  We would like to propose a peace conference as a way of possibly settling our differences without the destruction of this world."

A similar message is sent to Melkor as well.  An invitation to peace and to a peace conference.  After all, if the other side can't die, you can't very well sacrifice anyone.

I'm singling out Melkor and Iuz, but the peace conference is a good idea for everyone.  Oerth Alliance, Union, Forsaken, Valkys, etc.  In the long run what's going on benefits none of us.  Perhaps we can't create a world of unending peace.  But we need to do something and do it now.


----------



## Kalanyr

Gates sound good.  Better start constructing them I guess.

I'm all for the Lawful and the devout praying, I think I like the partying better though.

Hmm, noticed you said at the moment with the divine bit, you going for ascension too? If so let Kal know he's always willing to lend a hand.

Long IC post being typed now.


----------



## Spoof

Oh my god, lose internec connection for one weekend and y'all blow up the whole stinking planet..........   Geese


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC: Uh, huh, Gnome IR has interesting and sad times indeed. In case I may join 7th turn (and there still is one) which of my people are alive, or are they all dead?


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr and 10 clones of Kalanyr in silly looking party hats with their wings died purple are busily opening a Gate to the Vesve forest as around him the most powerful mages and clerics the Drow and Yuan-ti have work alongside Keraptis and Xaene to open even more Gates to various locations all over and under Oerth.

In the background quiet the party is going, drow, fey,humanoids,Ishtarlanders,Dreipner elves , Yuan-ti and many other beings dancing,singing and doing other things. (Do not think about this too hard if you value your sanity (heh made you think about it didn't I? ).

Fireworks displays the likes of which have never before been seen like the skies. Illusions dance amongst the cascading lights and winged creatures fly amongst the stars above.

Robots walk around delivering drinks and refreshments to people.

Winged Tarrasques giving party rides. 

Even our former prisoners of war get the best treatment available.

Somewhere in the background mock battles test people battle prowess, bringing about the joy of battle without the hatred and mages hold fireball throwing contests and mage duels. Clerics perform miracles (they'll need to to get the food for this and deal with any unpleasant diseases that might result from orgies, hmm now that I think about I use 10th to eliminate those diseases) various holy symbols scattered amongst them.  A full moon and bright starlight occupy the sky overhead along with a pleasant sun. (Cheating here they sky is just an illusion but it looks good).

Kalanyr does not enter either contest. (Gotta give people a sporting chance). (Oh if any PC or NPCs with a PL of 5+ wants to  enter we'll start a heavyweight division for the hard hitters, then Kal will enter)

Eladrin and Slaad join the party. (At least the more intelligent Slaad do the dumber ones do whatever the more intelligent ones tell them to I guess).

Edena- Remember the +1/+1 everyone got from the goo and how you described what caused this for most races? Would you mind doing the same for the Drow/Seelie/Yuan-ti/Eladrin/Slaad/Humanoids/Robots/Underdark Monsters/Races ? (I've been wondering about it for 6 threads now). 

Of course we continue giving aid to rebuild to people while rebuilding our territory.


----------



## Spoof

A black form appears over Oreth, surveying the damage that has been done.  You can feel its shock and anger over what has been done here.  Slowly the darkness fades away and you can make out the creature inside the shadow, it was Alzem.  

At he looks around any creature left that his gaze falls upon feels a great fear, hoping that he is not the one he is looking for.  

_Look at at what they have done to this world.  How could they have let this happen.  I have not been gone long, have they killed everything that walks on this world?  My people, what has happened to my people?_

At this he teleports to Hope Isle and sees that his people have come through this conflict relatively untouched.  He sees his people moving about their lives, but they all seem busy, moving with more determination then when he left, but they are safe.  He sends out his senses looking for the one who called to him, Hazen.  When he locates him he sends out a call, to him, looking to meet him, to determine where he must go.


----------



## zouron

**The Eternal Order continues their research silently, while their forces helps their neighbours in this time of need for repairs, sharing what extra food and similar to the people of Anakeris.
Working hard to repair the endless destructions created so far by all the mindless war. The troops might not be controlled b happiness but their work would bring a smile to the thousands that lost their home.**


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I... have....  the POWER!*

A strange change comes over Anabstercorian and Forrester as they stand in the core of the sun.  Forrester starts to burn with an intensity of inner life, a fire impossible to extinguish, and Anabstercorian...  darkens.  His evil becomes palpable, burning the flesh like radiation, and his endless discipline softens somewhat.  Confused, he manifests Hypercognition, and comprehends.

He immediately drops his Immunity to Fire spell, and lets the solar fire burn its life in to him.  The pain is wonderful...

======

OOC: L337.  I take back my action of vaporizing Luna.  I get lots of hitpoints from being incinerated by the core of the sun.  And I get to be even more evil...

======

Later, a dozen enormous floating mountains slowly hover down to the surface of Luna, sending innocents fleeing.  Anabstercorian, blazing with an inner lifewell of millions of points of lifeforce (HP), stands and speaks.
<< Inhabitants of Luna!  I am Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir to Ilsensine.  Enter my Rockjammers or perish.  Your world is tainted with a poison that cannot be healed.  It must die.  Follow me or you will die with it. >>
One innocent, a child who has never heard the name of Anabstercorian or Ilsensine, or heard what they have wrought, grabs Anabstercorian's leg.  He glances down at it, as the childs mother wrings her hands and trembles.
"Don't hurt Luna!  Help us!  You're so powerful, mister - You can save us."
He pushes the child away.  He points toward his eyes.  They are black and empty.
<< Look at my eyes.  Do I look like I care?  Get on the ship. >>

=======

Edena, upon the evacuation of Luna or when one week passes, whichever comes first, I will be melting Luna to a globe of molten rock orbiting Oerth.

I don't know who created the Mist, be it DM or player, but you have created a bitter foe in Anabstercorian.  Good luck taking him down now.

Current Evil Rating: 6
Current Chaos Rating: 2

Additionally, I am now spending 3/4ths of my time in the core of the sun letting my hitpoints rise.  Creation of the Hub, and other Substare constructs, will begin later.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

No Edena, this is unfair! Let`s say my character was VERY evil before he merged with Red Goo, and now he is even more! I think he is at 9.7, I will try to be careful about law-chaos angle.


----------



## Creamsteak

Still confused about Edena's earlier rulings on research and development.

You can check my previous post to see what my question is about. I am bewildered  and a bit unballanced. Anyway, I need to send an email about some actions I am taking when I get home.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, could you comment on this?:



Edena, as I said before Red Goo that I posess is constantly strenghtened with Negative Energy. I also try to make a deal with denizens of Lower Planes, especially Demons, in exchange for tormented souls, I will give them Nuclear Level Technology. Than I will try to merge all these millions of petitioners into Red Goo, than awaken it! How succesful are these efforts. DO my NPC`s also increase in power after merging with RED Goo?

Basically I am trying to recreate Red Army under MYSELF.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Angelika looks relieved at the secret retreat in the Kron Hills. Inside, many people look out of the windows, waiting for the return of their leader and their trusted friends. When the moment arrives, the doors fly open, people rush out seeking their loved once. Also, the people who battled against the Red Army rush back into the secret retreat, doing the same. Everywhere people hug, kiss, seek and find, love and be loved. The fog that came down doesn't hinder them at all. But, Angelika knows more.

"Let us celebrate this victory. Let us party for days on end, feast because we have overcome this battle. Oerth is safe. It will take time to rebuild what has been lost, but still. It could have been worse, much worse. But not chatter about what happened, but what is now. Let the feast begin!" 

Giant meals are served, bards play their music and the commoner eats and dances, enjoying what this victory has brought them.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian

Suddenly, Melkor appears before you, towering like a mountain, emanating Dark and Red Aura of such magnitude that your people shudder and watch in Awe! He speaks, his voice like a Thunder:

-Greetings SQUID! As you see I have changed since we have last met.! I was MIGHTY before, but now I posess ULTIMATE POWER and I am unstoppable! I shall bring Red Scourge upon ALL the worlds and everyone will join my forces, willingly or NOT, like YOU will now!

Than he starts conjuring a GIANT Bolt of Red Goo!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Whatever.*

<< Cram it up your ass and die, Godling. >>  He closes his eyes for a moment and squeezes vacuum in to a full-body suit of Substare armor, instantly flitting to the side and dodging the bolt of Red Goo. << Catch me if you can. >>

He Gates to the Outlands, home of Ilsensine, and sprints toward the Spire that support Sigil, knowing that Gods and their avatars cannot follow there.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: Anabstecorian., how much pl have you brought to Luna with yourself, in these three mountains?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I do not pursue Anabstecorian, I try to change some of his soldiers into Red Warriors and then we withdraw to my Pocket Dimension.


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Gates sound good.  Better start constructing them I guess.*



You get one, i'll handle the other.

Hmm, noticed you said at the moment with the divine bit, you going for ascension too? If so let Kal know he's always willing to lend a hand. [/B][/QUOTE]
Maybe later.  Right now it's time to focus on surviving the upcoming troubles.



> Kalanyr and 10 clones of Kalanyr



Yes, Siobhan would like that.
 Kal's post more or less sumes it up though.  We can't defeat the Red Goo by 'killing' it.  That's just been making it strong step by step.  Time for peace, love and understanding.  If this works, we can call it Woodstock.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edit


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Time for peace, love and understanding

In your Dreams! You will have to destroy me first, which you CAN`T do.


----------



## Spoof

Ah, yes.  Peace, love, understanding.  These things will save you as the Red Army comes to slice off your heads, and those of your people.  Do you really think that this will save you right now?  

Yes, you should no longer backbite each other, or try to think of new ways to destroy the world, but sitting there smoking happy grass is not the answer.  Determination is the key.  Do not think of murdering your foes, of destroying all they hold dear, just of stopping them.  

Edena: sorry I was not posting this weekend  but now I am back 

Alzem will lead those his forces against the Red Army, when they threaten his interests, or to protect Hazen.  He will also go personally to the Red Army and appraise them.  Battling them, but doing nothing stupid.  His sole goal is not to destroy them but to test their mettle and how easy it is for him to kill them now.  Also while he does this there are no feelings in him anymore, just purpose.  

Alzem will also infect one of Hazen’s good undead and wake them up, so when they go to undead army they will spread the plague like wildfire.  Also one other effect of the Plague, those that “Die” from it are instantly teleported to a hidden place in my retreat, to determine who and what they are.  

Any Angels that are willing to assist Alzem are welcome, but any that stand in his way are to be destroyed, as is everything else.  But we do it with love… Nah, as I said before Alzem no-longer has any emotions, just Purpose.

Also if battle tatics are needed we will try to encompase the enemy in walls of force and use 10th level magic to crystalize the enemy.  ALso try to Contact Samantha in the REd Goo, and see if she can convince them to aid me.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Details*

I had forty Rockjammers, each crewed by my Drow honor guard and the slaves who power it - 200 PL total.

At any rate, they can kiss their arses goodbye.  Now that you're making your move to increase the Goo level of Luna and capture my honor guard, I'm melting it and them both, teleporting equal portions of stellar plasma on to opposite sides of its surface so it remains in the same orbit even as it melts in to boiling lava.  I think the drow, who now cavort with Lloth, would thank me, as would the slaves, who are now free of their servitude.

*Edena, I am melting Luna.  Yes, I know it is heavily populated.  Anabstercorian doesn't care.
Note my phrasing - I'm not blowing up Luna, and I'm not shattering Luna.  I am melting it and sterilizing it, while allowing it to remain in orbit.*

The remainder of my fleet is withdrawing from Greyspace for the moment - They find this mist unnerving, and they expect that in a few months, their job will be done for them.

Anabstercorian remains behind in Greyspace, for now.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anab, you prefer Drow rather than Ililthidi as your honor guard?


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena, A very important question:*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Situation incompatible... I don't see how it works
> 
> Edena,
> I still don't understand your ruling on the situation on research. I am confounded totally. Here is what I would like answered:
> 
> This refers specifically to Delrune and the Riftcrag, I undertand others situations are different.
> 
> 1) Ok, so we all have x standing army PL. Now after the appocolyptic solar flares we are reduced to 1/3 of our previous PL. This is applied to fighting strength. We have 1/3 of our previous military. 1/3 x
> 
> 2) Ok, so we have y reasearching PL. After the solar flares we are still at the whole in research. We have y research.
> 
> 3) Now here is where I get confused. Forces that decided to send PL from research and convert it into combat PL gain research equal to y (unchanged) and they maintain their PL from before they fought (unchanged). So forces that quit researching to start fighting were not damaged in any way and maintain their research.
> 
> 4) So it is as if their PL did both fighting and research and was completely and totally immune to damage, excluding only their fighting force. So for this turn, had the Union of Oerth attacked the Red Goo they would maintain their 3000 PL and have attacked with it and have gained everything from researching, effortlessly.
> 
> 5) So if you thought you were going to fight the Goo this turn beforehand, you basically lose 2/3 of your fighting PL and you don't gain anything for being the front line. Meanwhile anyone that was going to sit around and rot was unharmed whether or not they sent anyone to do some fighting.
> 
> I probably confused you all, but that would be because I am confused... confounding, isn't it? *




I really don't think that it's reasonable that those who stopped their research and sent their full force to battle or Red Goo baths should get the full benefit of their research. That would be completely illogical.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz Ponders*

_Iuz sends a message to Melkor, "The Pantheon has ascended, and Idols in your honor have been erected in my temples... and missionaries shall spread your gospel... I hope this pleases you."

Iuz then contemplates and sends a message *BlackOmega*, "I applaud the gifts and the overtures of peace, but what is the reasoning?  Is this an artifical semblance of peace?  Forced by this mystifying mist, or is there genuine ccompassion and acceptance of the situation on Oerth?  I have seen the various nations chanting songs of love and peace but beneath the facade the anger dwells... peace and balance must be pure.. not forced..."

Iuz smiles and slowly strokes the skull of his favored ambassador, "Perhaps I can join in these festivities?"_

*OOC:* I guess my rating would be 9,5 or 9.5 not sure of the format... not sure if I like this but it is your game... it severly pebnalizes the evil... what if one is too good?  Are they penalized as well?


----------



## zouron

*OOC*

sure Serpenteye it is fair as long as those of us that have carefully guarded that our researchers research gets nifty little bonuses for that instead of expending our troops 

Tokiwong stop whining I mean seriously good has been penalized seriously before as well, now it is evil's turn let it be and play along.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: OOC*



			
				zouron said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong stop whining I mean seriously good has been penalized seriously before as well, now it is evil's turn let it be and play along. *




*OOC:* It is not a whine just a comment I don't care I am having fun... but to be removed from the game is a little extreme has good been remoived from play for being too good?  Just a question I came into this midway so I am not familiar with all that has come before... sorry if it sounds like it.. I am playing along it is fun regardless


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Secret message to Tokiwong:

[Color=222222]
I think it may be wise for us to accept peace offers, we need time for Red Army to be restored, I also suggest secretly invading World OF Athas, to increase our might, what do you think?
[/Color]


----------



## Serpenteye

The God Emperor is highly lawful and a bit less evil than Iuz and Melkor (the olympic games of torture was an exception to the general norm). I guess he's, after the shift: 6 evil, 2 chaos.
-----

The Union of Oerth will continue the loveprogram like Mina adviced us. We will also arrange regular celebrations and religious festivals and orgies. 

The God Emperor sends his request for an invitation to the party in the Vesve. If he's invited he will send a projected image of himself to the festivities.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz to Melkor*

_Iuz agrees with Melkor, "Full speed ahead my ally... the idea sounds splendid."_


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, firstly, Kas WAS evil: 7, chaos: 1.
So, he's now evil: 8, chaos: 2?

Secondly, Kas is going to teleport himself into the core of Oerth's sun.  Hey anab, room for one more in here?  He's going to take the sword of kas with him (as he takes it everywhere), and while constantly holding it, see if the heat has any effect on evil artifacts. (i.e.- it gives evil characters power, so maybe it gives evil artifacts power too).

Serpenteye, check your email.


----------



## Spoof

Well Alzem was Lawful Good, before, now though Lawful Neutral

Lawful=5
Neutral=5


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I will attend Vesve festival... in person.


----------



## Serpenteye

Spoof said:
			
		

> *Well Alzem was Lawful Good, before, now though Lawful Neutral
> 
> Lawful=5
> Neutral=5 *




Quote:
__Originally posted by Edena
Think of your alignment in terms of a 1 to 9 (least evil to most evil.) 
Think of your alignment in terms of a 1 to 9 (least chaotic to most chaotic.) 
So, if you were a 1, 1, you'd be just short of lawful neutral, while if you were a 8, 5, you'd be strongly neutral evil. 
___

I think that the ratings system only applies to evil characters, not neutrals or good. 5.5 would make you neutral evil.


----------



## Spoof

well then that is good to know


----------



## Uvenelei

Most of my population, amazed that they survived the solar bombardment of Oerth, will join the party in Ishtarland/The Vesve and enjoy themselves. A few good souls, Aurican included will work at restoring whatever they can. They start with any damaged parts of Ishtarland, then move north. I know it's not likely that I'll be able to save any more than an acre or so, but it will give people hope, and devote their energies towards peace and healing.

Also, I stop summoning dragons as my Planars, and begin to summon pheonixes and other creatures inherently tied into healing and rebirth with all three of my Planar slots. 

To Venus:
Edena's description of the Groundpounders isn't entirely how I made them out to be; they don't use the _Gate_ spell, they use Ring Gates (DMG 225), modified to have no limit to the mass they can move as long as they stay a foot in diameter.


----------



## zouron

*OOC*

Tokiwong I apologize, I just tend to get snappy when sick which was why I original said I didn't want to do anything while I was tied to bed. Anyway lossing your PC is not lossing the game, I don't really have a PC character in this game at all, just a bunch of fairly unimportant NPCs.

Again sorry for snapping at you.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmmm,Melkor is coming to join the party?

Oh well he can.

IF he attacks we still have our weapons after all, it may be a party but when lots of people want to kill you, you can't afford to be stupid. And besides that we have gates all over Oerth we can evacuate through. Not to mention everyone present can just vanish to their secret retreats.

Heh,I am not going stop you visiting Melkor but if you think you can slaughter our people then you are in for a surprise.


----------



## Tokiwong

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *I will attend Vesve festival... in person. *




_Iuz smiles as he appears alongside Melkor at the Vesve Festival, in formal wear no less with asmall contigent of Firelander concubines... he smiles and presents his own little gift for the party his fine concubines, "Please enjoy yourselves, my concubines are here to please and spread the message of love... and not hatred..."

The concubines begin to dance and mingle with the party members.  Iuz transforms his avatar into the form of a dark brooding fae and begins to mingle with the party...

Iuz strikes up a conversation with a comely fae mistress... evoking the power of his divinity to stir her heart and passions..._

*OOC:* Time to party... someone pass the dip


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: OOC*



			
				zouron said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong I apologize, I just tend to get snappy when sick which was why I original said I didn't want to do anything while I was tied to bed. Anyway lossing your PC is not lossing the game, I don't really have a PC character in this game at all, just a bunch of fairly unimportant NPCs.
> 
> Again sorry for snapping at you. *




*OOC:* No problem man... water under the bridge... keep on gaming... and hey I hope you feel better man


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmm, I thought Iuz and his concubines were made out of red goo? And I know Melkor is made out of red goo.

If so, we all go *POOF*. Drow and Fey know how to disappear when its appropriate. Sorry nothing against you guys but spreading love and peace doesn't involve getting my people or my allies turned to Goop.

If other forces need time to retreat then we'll take the rear-guard.

Oh and if you intend to use the power of divinity like that, let me quiet happily state I stop you. We are of the same divine Power Level while on this plane after all. (No hard feelings but I dislike the idea of you using divinity to control the fey).

Hmmmm, considering that Melkor wants to Gate crash our parties we really should move them elsewhere. (eg Outlands,Ysgard,Arvandor,Faerie).

(OOC-While I am unsure of Iuz's intent, I know Melkor wants to goop us so he can not even bother acting innocent.)

If Iuz isn't made out of goo, the welcome will be different but I need confirmation that Iuz and his concubines aren't (made out of)/(tainted with) Red Goo first.

(Whats the world coming too when 100PL of destructive evil has to Gate Crash every party?)

On a happier note I think I'm happy I changed alignment (being a Balor my original rating would have been 9/9 makeing me 10/10 Currently, and I don't even know what 10/10 means!)

Oh and Good did get punished we are the only side that can take PL damage,we can get permanently vaporised/gooped,Neutrals regenerate and evils can't even be vaporised.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Here comes the meddler*

In a truly shocking turn of events, Anabstercorian arrives at the party and DOESN'T raise hell.  In fact, he's well dressed, having donned a fine silken sircoat and pantaloons, and looking impeccably groomed.  His slime is evenly and thinly coated over his entire body and his fleshy-pink skin has a healthy glow.  His eyes aren't black anymore, interestingly enough.

Assuming that no one tries to kill him or chase him off, after the initial lurch of terror and panic, which only gradually calms, Anabstercorian starts to mingle - Although he seems very intent on keeping out of Melkor's way.  He doesn't partake in any of the mammalian sexual revelry, but he's tolerating it - A sign of his increasedly chaotic nature.

He seems interested in selling an idea to the common populace of Oerth, but he also works VERY hard on ensuring that none of the leaders of the various and sundry countries learn what he's saying.  When the leaders DO approach him, he is extraordinarily polite - Although when conversing with the God-Emperor, Kessel Gnomeworks, and others who partook of the Githyanki Lithwine, he is clearly suppressing a deep, burning hatred.

Edena, I'm now sending you an e-mail that explains what I'm telling the populace of Oerth - It's not a sending, but rather the work of lots of face-to-face preaching.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor appears as a young man of incredible and feral beauty, black haired and dressed in crimson robes, his skin Dark with a mix of Red. Most women despite ones with great willpower seems to be completely seduced by his mere presence, and Melkor seems to be enjoying this, and arrogant, slightly bored smile doesn`t leave his face, however he seems to feel a bit unconfortable in presence of Hazen.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Don`t worry Kalanyr, in his current form Melkor isn`t turning people to Red Goo by touch, and his power is greatly surpressed( othewise he would be killing people by his mere presence).


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz is not made of the RED SCOURGE, niether are his concubines and Iuz is not using the power to control, it is just an undrstanding that being divine he radiates that power and awe... and Iuz was unaware you were an Intermediate Deity as wel Kalanyr... Iuz continues to enjoy himself..._


----------



## Kalanyr

I am not but Iuz is limited in the amount of Divine Power he can bring to the Material, he is an Avatar I am a Demigod who is present in person!

Well I got school now please don't turn my population to Goo or Vapour or evil while I'm away. Or destroy the world etc.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, do you have a concubine, wive or daughter? The same question to God-Emperor, Creamsteak and everyone else.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well Anabstecorian, when Melkor passes by he gives you look that you can interpret as "you are nothing but a worm for me, that I will crush in due time", same for Kalanyr and most of his enemies present, despite Hazen, whom he gives a look of hatred, and doesn`t stand in the same room as he for more than a moment.


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, do you have a concubine, wive or daughter? The same question to God-Emperor, Creamsteak and everyone else. *




Concubines, thousands. Wives, none. He had an infant daughter a decade ago when he was still a mortal. She was killed by a powerful enemy (possibly the Avatar of an unknown God) during the Aerdian Civil war that brought the man now known as the God Emperor to power. She's dead beyond the power of resurrection, or even his current divine power, to bring back to life. 

-
The image of the God Emperor appears at the party glowing with a faint golden light that has a soothing and healing effect on those who see it (and who are not magically protected). He seems somewhat subdued but observes all the diplomatic niceties.

With a quick gesture he conjures a huge table full of exotic delicacies and 200 illusionary waitresses.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*This is the DM - READ this article, please*

Some clarifications and answers are in order here:

  And some rulings:

  First of all, folks, there are six touches.  You have only gone through two of them.  

  Now ...


  Black Omega

OOC: Oh crap. 

  Other stuff edited out once I reread and found the part I misunderstood.

  ANSWER:  Well put, Black Omega.  But please remember, your foes may not care or sympathize with the situation.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Oh deary me and I thought Melkor was bad. (See Edena this is why we don't fight and prefer diplomacy and civ advance instead) 

  ANSWER:  You can fight all you want, without much in the way of ill effect.  But you have not eliminated the Red Goo - and that was unwise on the part of everyone, to not eliminate the Red Goo.  

  We throw a big party and invite everyone, we spare no expense to keep people happy. We decide to rebuild and cancel the plan to kill our foes. We send people to help other people rebuild. 

  ANSWER:  You throw a party, eh?  Most of the world is a teutonic hell.  Volcanoes are spewing, lakes of Red Goo cover vast areas, the continents are covered with floodwaters and swamps, the surface is broken into badlands, and you expect them to all just come to the party?
  Kalanyr, IF you put ALL your 10th level magic into it, in about a MONTH you will be able to clear the atmosphere.
  Nothing else.  But ... the air will slowly clear.
  You can THEN concentrate on stopping the destruction from the volcanoes and quakes, the floods, the Red Goo, from spreading FURTHER (you can halt it ... you CANNOT reverse it, without 11th level magic.)

  The Tarrasque gives party rides.

  ANSWER:  LOL.  

  Much good wine is sent to the Union of Oerth, and Melkor and Iuz and everybody else.

  ANSWER:  Since these gifts are sent out of terror, they do nothing against the Mists. 

  Happy music is played. Dances are held across the country we put on fireworks displays. We paint pretty pictures and farm organically. We compose music. 

  ANSWER:  Since this is obviously being done out of terror, it only intensifies the power of the Red Goo, which feeds on terror.

  (OOC- Gee, I think I just snapped from stress anyone want to join me?) 
  (Still OOC-Just gotta say it: Sucks to be Good.  ) 

  ANSWER:  I am not forcing you to be good.  You are perfectly welcome to use your 10th level magic to return to evil.

  The third touch isn't going to come instantly ... these things take awhile.  (fortunately for you.)

  (In Character stuff starting when I get my thoughts together on this) 
  (Um people of Good,Neutral and Evil (but want to survive) alignments now is a good time to do nice things and think happy thoughts)

  ANSWER:  This is not Peter Pan.  Acts made in terror just strengthen the Red Goo.  Feigned happiness does nothing to allievate the problem, but only makes it worse.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Effective immediately. 

  No more fighting from the Coalition. Forget Iuz's followers. The real 'fight' has just begun.

  ANSWER:  Ah, someone sees that the DM is the real enemy, and not the other players.  (wicked smile.)  I like that.

  And it must involve peace, love and forgiveness. People are sent to the temples to pray.
  Presents of wine, delicaciesand baubles are sent to Iuz and Melkor. 

  ANSWER:  These gifts are not meant genuinely (I dare you to tell me you send them in genuine good will with a straight face.)  Nor is the celebration genuine - there is NO reason for celebration right now.
  As a result, all this effort accomplishes nothing ... except to make the Red Goo stronger.  It feeds on your terror, which is all too obvious.

  This will be a time of peace, settling old scores peacefully, promoting brotherhood. Vesve is open to all to visit (save Melkorand Iuz, but their people will only be barred magically, no violence). Whether Union of Oerth, Unseelie or whoever. We ask only that you come in peace.

  ANSWER:  So, you are barring Iuz and Melkor, eh.  Heh.  The Red Goo is enjoying your terror immensely.

  It'salso a good time for fae revels. Who says the bad guys are the only one's allowed orgies.
  Hey Kal, wanna drop by? Siobhan's ready to work on that 'Make love, not war' thing. 
  Just read Kal's post, Siobhan visiting him is good too.

  ANSWER:  Revels and orgies are fine, and they do affect the Red Goo ... slightly.  And any alignment can conduct orgies.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Heh quiet true, only the Chaotic and/or the Evil are allowed orgies. 

  ANSWER:  Wrong. 

  Hmm well considering the previous mass displays of uninhibited reproductive behaviour involved someone haveing their heart removed, I think the less violent ones will go down well. 
  Feel free to join the party, all.  
  So do we bring the Vesve to Ishtarland or vice versa? 

  (Because I feel whimsical: Is a child of Kalanyr's and Siobhan's a Half-Celestial Seelie or a Half-Seelie Solar ?  )

  ANSWER:  For your information, birth control exists on Oerth, in both mundane and magical form.  As for children ... a child of Kalanyr and Siobhan would be a half-celestial Seelie.

  Your orgy reminds me of the Black Death in Europe, where men and women cast aside all inhibitions, and revelled in the streets, knowing they were all going to die.

  This kind of fatalism will not weaken the Red Goo.
  It makes it stronger.

  And I don't exactly see anyone coming to join this revel, except for the Faerie and Kalanyr's own folk.

  - - -

   Black Omega

   Just remember, peace and fun. No removing hearts, please. And to be fair, the Coalition has all sides on this. The lawful and devout can pray. The fun and Fae can party. 

  ANSWER:  There is no rule saying the lawful and devout cannot party.  Each to their own.
  This kind of pigeon-holing people only strengthens the Red Goo, which loves the ideas of intolerance and forced behavior (that is to say, do what we say or you're out of our organization.)

   Oh...good question. A few gates to connect the parties? 

   ANSWER:  Allowed.  Anyone taking advantage of these Gates?  They will allow travel to Ishtarland for the revel - or for an attack.

   And we'll join in offering asisstence to those rebuilding after all this destruction. 

  ANSWER:  Rebuilding?  Rebuilding?!  HAHAHAHAHA.  Anabstercorian is busy destroying Luna, and you speak of rebuilding?  I don't hear anyone trying to stop Anabstercorian ... in fact, I haven't heard anyone even speak out against what he is doing, in the posts I've read so far.
  But don't worry ... the destruction of Luna won't affect you directly ... the massacre of millions of innocent people on that moon won't affect you directly ... the price to be paid will come later ...

  More to the point, with the gifts, a message to Iuz the Old 
  "The Coalition of Light and Shadows sends greetings and wishes for peace. We apologize for the attack upon your lands and your temples. Reparations will be made. the time has passed for such emnity between us. We wortked together for a time. We've fought for a time. It's time that wheel turned full circle back to peace. We would like to propose a peace conference as a way of possibly settling our differences without the destruction of this world." 

  A similar message is sent to Melkor as well. An invitation to peace and to a peace conference.
  After all, if the other side can't die, you can't very well sacrifice anyone. 

  ANSWER:  A peace conference?  I'll accept that.  But everyone has to sit down at the table and talk.  Actions speak, not words.

  I'm singling out Melkor and Iuz, but the peace conference is a good idea for everyone. Oerth Alliance, Union, Forsaken, Valkys, etc. In the long run what's going on benefits none of us.
  Perhaps we can't create a world of unending peace. But we need to do something and do it now.

  ANSWER:  That is very true.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Gates sound good. Better start constructing them I guess. 
  I'm all for the Lawful and the devout praying, I think I like the partying better though. 

  ANSWER:  Each to their own.  Interesting point, that nobody ever considered allowing each group, be they good or evil, Shade or Faerie, to coexist in peace.  Hmmm ...

  Hmm, noticed you said at the moment with the divine bit, you going for ascension too? If so let Kal know he's always willing to lend a hand. 
  Long IC post being typed now.

  ANSWER:  I forget to mention - the Second Touch affected all the dieties of Krynn, Oerth, and Toril.  Nobody escaped the Touch.  Except for the Angels only, and it hurt them very badly.           

  - - -

   Spoof

   Oh my god, lose internec connection for one weekend and y'all blow up the whole stinking planet.......... Geese

  ANSWER:  Actually Spoof, Anabstercorian is blowing up Luna as I write this.  As for Oerth, it is a teutonic hell from the bombardments and the actions of the Red Army (which is now gone.)

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  OCC: Uh, huh, Gnome IR has interesting and sad times indeed. In case I may join 7th turn (and there still is one) which of my people are alive, or are they all dead?

  ANSWER:  Most of your people are still alive, Zelda.  They took cover in your Secret Retreat.         

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Kalanyr and 10 clones of Kalanyr in silly looking party hats with their wings died purple are busily opening a Gate to the Vesve forest as around him the most powerful mages and clerics the Drow and Yuan-ti have work alongside Keraptis and Xaene to open even more Gates to various locations all over and under Oerth. 

  ANSWER:  Noted.  Anyone else joining the party?

  In the background quiet the party is going, drow, fey,humanoids,Ishtarlanders,Dreipner elves, Yuan-ti and many other beings dancing,singing and doing other things. (Do not think about this too hard if you value your sanity (heh made you think about it didn't I? ). 
  Fireworks displays the likes of which have never before been seen like the skies. Illusions dance amongst the cascading lights and winged creatures fly amongst the stars above. 
  Robots walk around delivering drinks and refreshments to people. 
  Winged Tarrasques giving party rides. 
  Even our former prisoners of war get the best treatment available. 
  Somewhere in the background mock battles test people battle prowess, bringing about the joy of battle without the hatred and mages hold fireball throwing contests and mage duels.
  Clerics perform miracles (they'll need to to get the food for this and deal with any unpleasant diseases that might result from orgies, hmm now that I think about I use 10th to eliminate those diseases) various holy symbols scattered amongst them. A full moon and bright starlight occupy the sky overhead along with a pleasant sun. (Cheating here they sky is just an illusion but it looks good). 
  Kalanyr does not enter either contest. (Gotta give people a sporting chance). (Oh if any PC or NPCs with a PL of 5+ wants to enter we'll start a heavyweight division for the hard hitters, then Kal will enter) 
  Eladrin and Slaad join the party. (At least the more intelligent Slaad do the dumber ones do whatever the more intelligent ones tell them to I guess). 
  Edena- Remember the +1/+1 everyone got from the goo and how you described what caused this for most races? Would you mind doing the same for the Drow/Seelie/Yuan-ti/Eladrin/Slaad/Humanoids/Robots/Underdark Monsters/Races ? (I've been wondering about it for 6 threads now). 
  Of course we continue giving aid to rebuild to people while rebuilding our territory.

  ANSWER:  LOL.  You throw a great party to lessen the influence of the Red Goo.  Then, at the last, you ask for the benefits the Red Goo gives you to kill people.  
  The Red Goo likes you, Kalanyr.  It likes you a whole lot.  

  - - -

   Spoof

  A black form appears over Oreth, surveying the damage that has been done. 

  ANSWER:  It's bad.  The atmosphere is filled with one great cloud.  Underneath that, volcanoes are spewing and exploding on every continent, vast lakes of lava covering whole countries.  Red Goo lakes are everywhere.  There are no remaining forests on Oerik, except those magically protected.  The continent has a slimy look, half flooded with water, Goo, and lava, and broken into badlands over vast regions.  Mountain ranges have been torn apart, great cracks have allowed the sea to rush in, large areas of land exist where ocean once was, and large areas of ocean exist where land was.  All the oceans are filled with wreckage, debris, and covered in ashfalls.
  At the poles, the ice is melting, the sea levels are rising rapidly, and the world's climate is being forever altered.

  Oh, did I mention - even as I write this, you see tremendous explosions occurring on Luna, as Anabstercorian continues to bombard that world, destroying it's surface utterly, in the name of eliminating Red Goo.
  Which he may or may not accomplish:  but he IS accomplishing the extinction of an entire people.


  You can feel its shock and anger over what has been done here. Slowly the darkness fades away and you can make out the creature inside the shadow, it was Alzem. 
  At he looks around any creature left that his gaze falls upon feels a great fear, hoping that he is not the one he is looking for. 

  ANSWER:  You do not see many surviving birds or animals on Oerik, the main continent.  They remain on the other continents, and in the magically protected Vesve, Death, and Garnak Forests.

  Look at at what they have done to this world. How could they have let this happen. I have not been gone long, have they killed everything that walks on this world? My people, what has happened to my people? 

  ANSWER:  Ask them.  I'm sure they will tell you - and each will point the finger at the other, blaming them for this mess.

  At this he teleports to Hope Isle and sees that his people have come through this conflict relatively untouched. He sees his people moving about their lives, but they all seem busy, moving with more determination then when he left, but they are safe. He sends out his senses looking for the one who called to him, Hazen. When he locates him he sends out a call, to him, looking to meet him, to determine where he must go.

  ANSWER:  WRONG.  Hope Isle is NOT ok.  It has been swept clean of life, the refugees there killed.
  One of the hits from the transferrence of energy from the sun caused a 2 mile high tsunami in the ocean north of Hope Isle, which then raced southward.
  Just what do you think happened, when it arrived there?
  And no, 10th level magic did not stop it.  Your forces were busy fighting the Red Army when this happened ... and thus they could not employ their magic to save the Isle.

  Of course, the Isle is still there, and could be rebuilt.
  Once you clear away the Red Goo that now infests even Hope Isle.  
  11th level magic, will do that.

  - - -

   zouron

  *The Eternal Order continues their research silently, while their forces helps their neighbours in this time of need for repairs, sharing what extra food and similar to the people of Anakeris. 

  ANSWER:  They are in such desperate straits they accept the help from their former enemies fervently, and you save a lot of people this way.
  The Red Goo, has come to AnaKeris, working it's way up from the bedrock in little tendrils.

  Working hard to repair the endless destructions created so far by all the mindless war. The troops might not be controlled b happiness but their work would bring a smile to the thousands that lost their home.*

  ANSWER:  True.  Or at least, hope that they might go on living.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  I... have.... the POWER! 

  ANSWER:  You are He-Man?

  A strange change comes over Anabstercorian and Forrester as they stand in the core of the sun. Forrester starts to burn with an intensity of inner life, a fire impossible to extinguish, and Anabstercorian... darkens. His evil becomes palpable, burning the flesh like radiation, and his endless discipline softens somewhat. Confused, he manifests Hypercognition, and comprehends. 
  He immediately drops his Immunity to Fire spell, and lets the solar fire burn its life in to him.  The pain is wonderful... 

  OOC: L337. I take back my action of vaporizing Luna. I get lots of hitpoints from being incinerated by the core of the sun. And I get to be even more evil... 

  ANSWER:  The hit point increase stops at 1,000 hit points.  Sorry, Anabstercorian.  You don't think the Mists are actually going to give you something truly useful, do you?  If you did, think again.

  Later, a dozen enormous floating mountains slowly hover down to the surface of Luna, sending innocents fleeing. Anabstercorian, blazing with an inner lifewell of millions of points of lifeforce (HP), stands and speaks. 

  ANSWER:  You mean, 1000 hit points.

  << Inhabitants of Luna! I am Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir to Ilsensine. Enter my Rockjammers or perish. Your world is tainted with a poison that cannot be healed. It must die. Follow me or you will die with it. >> 
  One innocent, a child who has never heard the name of Anabstercorian or Ilsensine, or heard what they have wrought, grabs Anabstercorian's leg. He glances down at it, as the childs mother wrings her hands and trembles. 
  "Don't hurt Luna! Help us! You're so powerful, mister - You can save us." 
  He pushes the child away. He points toward his eyes. They are black and empty. 
  << Look at my eyes. Do I look like I care? Get on the ship. >> 

  Edena, upon the evacuation of Luna or when one week passes, whichever comes first, I will be melting Luna to a globe of molten rock orbiting Oerth. 
  I don't know who created the Mist, be it DM or player, but you have created a bitter foe in Anabstercorian. Good luck taking him down now. 
  Current Evil Rating: 6 
  Current Chaos Rating: 2 

  Additionally, I am now spending 3/4ths of my time in the core of the sun letting my hitpoints rise. Creation of the Hub, and other Substare constructs, will begin later.

  ANSWER:  I will not allow this post to be taken back.  I declare that Anabstercorian does what he has stated repeatedly that he does:  he sterilizes Luna, obliterating it's people.
  And ... no!  The Red Goo remains, in the deeps of the planet.  It is stronger, incredibly stronger, now.  Anabstercorian does not have the power to blow the planet to pieces, so there isn't much he can do except realize his effort failed.
  By the way, would SOMEONE out there explain to Anabstercorian what the Mists mean?
  He won't know IC, but I want him to know OOC.
  And I want him to realize that, he just pushed the timeline for the Third Touch up, by a very LARGE amount.                                                                                

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  No Edena, this is unfair! Let`s say my character was VERY evil before he merged with Red Goo, and now he is even more! I think he is at 9.7, I will try to be careful about law-chaos angle.

  ANSWER:  What are you worried about?  So, you're now a 9, 8.  Perhaps the next touch won't turn you into an insane monster after all ... I hate killing PCs.  Perhaps it will do something even worse than killing Melkor ...

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Still confused about Edena's earlier rulings on research and development. 
  You can check my previous post to see what my question is about. I am bewildered  and a bit unballanced. Anyway, I need to send an email about some actions I am taking when I get home.

  ANSWER:  Ok, see here, guys.  Your Templates that you sent to me, before this Turn started, stand.
  You will emerge on Turn 7 with the results of those Templates, as per normal.
  What is confusing about that?

  I DID state that armies deployed to battle could not research.
  However, I wish to reward those players who fought the Red Army - otherwise, ALL of you would be dead, including those of you hiding in your Secret Retreats, and there would not BE a Turn 7 for you to contemplate and argue about!
  The Red Army, would have destroyed everyone, Secret Retreats included, except for Forrester alone, who could flee back to Toril.

  So, if you wish, I can take back my ruling ... but if I do, I must also rule that those who fought the Red Army, did not do so (after all, one of my rules was that if you committed PL to research, you COULD NOT change your mind and send that PL to fight).
  Is this your wish?
  If it is, welcome to the Red Army.  You receive an invitation you cannot refuse.

  Some of you may think I'm unfair in allowing players who fought to gain the benefits of research, and you're right.
  Except that, if they had not fought, you all would be dead, and then there would be no further cause for arguments.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, could you comment on this?: 

  Edena, as I said before Red Goo that I posess is constantly strenghtened with Negative Energy. I also try to make a deal with denizens of Lower Planes, especially Demons, in exchange for tormented souls, I will give them Nuclear Level Technology. Than I will try to merge all these millions of petitioners into Red Goo, than awaken it! How succesful are these efforts. DO my NPC`s also increase in power after merging with RED Goo? 
  Basically I am trying to recreate Red Army under MYSELF.

  ANSWER:  Allowed.  Why not?  Let's make this a little more difficult.  (the DM gives a hideous, evil smile.)

  Melkor, the demons come and help you to start creating a new Red Army, in your pocket dimension.
  This will give you back 1,000 PL at the start of Turn 7 (each Red Warrior counts for a lot of PL.)

  Of course, this ups the time schedule for the third touch even more.

  Melkor, just remember one thing:  There is no fate but the fate we make.  And I do believe you just made yours.  (chuckles)

  - - -

   Venus

   Angelika looks relieved at the secret retreat in the Kron Hills. Inside, many people look out of the windows, waiting for the return of their leader and their trusted friends. When the moment arrives, the doors fly open, people rush out seeking their loved once. Also, the people who battled against the Red Army rush back into the secret retreat, doing the same. Everywhere people hug, kiss, seek and find, love and be loved. The fog that came down doesn't hinder them at all. But, Angelika knows more. 
  "Let us celebrate this victory. Let us party for days on end, feast because we have overcome this battle. Oerth is safe. It will take time to rebuild what has been lost, but still. It could have been worse, much worse. But not chatter about what happened, but what is now. Let the feast begin!" 
  Giant meals are served, bards play their music and the commoner eats and dances, enjoying what this victory has brought them.

  ANSWER:  I am sorry, Venus, but although your post comes off as much more sincere than some above, what you are trying to do is impossible above ground.
  The air is filled with smoke, poisonous gasses, and there is almost no light at all, except for the hellish red of volcanoes and the ghastly blue light or radiation storms.
  Although the Kron Hills survived, the forests on the Kron Hills burned, and your people's homes were for the most part destroyed.
  Your people are in the midst of a ruined, burned out stand of deadwood, on hills that occasionally tremble underfoot.
  Nobody really feels like partying.
  My regrets.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Anabstecorian 

  Suddenly, Melkor appears before you, towering like a mountain, emanating Dark and Red Aura of such magnitude that your people shudder and watch in Awe! He speaks, his voice like a Thunder: 

  -Greetings SQUID! As you see I have changed since we have last met.! I was MIGHTY before, but now I posess ULTIMATE POWER and I am unstoppable! I shall bring Red Scourge upon ALL the worlds and everyone will join my forces, willingly or NOT, like YOU will now! 

  Than he starts conjuring a GIANT Bolt of Red Goo!

  ANSWER:  Red Goo cannot be conjured.  It can be teleported to a target, but not conjured out of the blue.
  However, if Melkor wishes to fight Anabstercorian, please feel free to do so.  Anabstercorian is at 1,000 hit points, so it should be an even battle.                                                                                       

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Whatever. 

  << Cram it up your ass and die, Godling. >> He closes his eyes for a moment and squeezes vacuum in to a full-body suit of Substare armor, instantly flitting to the side and dodging the bolt of Red Goo. 
  << Catch me if you can. >> 

  He Gates to the Outlands, home of Ilsensine, and sprints toward the Spire that support Sigil, knowing that Gods and their avatars cannot follow there.

  ANSWER:  The Lady of Pain's minions ask Anabstercorian to leave Sigil, a short time after he enters that city.
  Then, they ask again.
  And upon their second request, they inform Anabstercorian that the NEXT request will come from the Lady of Pain herself, and it won't be verbal, either!

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  OOC: Anabstecorian., how much pl have you brought to Luna with yourself, in these three mountains?

  ANSWER:  Enough that Luna is destroyed.

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, I do not pursue Anabstecorian, I try to change some of his soldiers into Red Warriors and then we withdraw to my Pocket Dimension.

  ANSWER:  I have already stated that you create a new Red Army of 1,000 PL by the beginning of Turn 7.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Maybe later. Right now it's time to focus on surviving the upcoming troubles. 

  ANSWER:  If Kalanyr focuses his 10th level magic, he can keep Ishtarland habitable and green, while he works on clearing the atmosphere.  
  A project that will, by itself, take over a month.

  Yes, Siobhan would like that. 
  Kal's post more or less sumes it up though. We can't defeat the Red Goo by 'killing' it. That's just been making it strong step by step. Time for peace, love and understanding. If this works, we can call it Woodstock.

  ANSWER:  Anabstercorian just found this out on Luna.  He destroyed the surface of Luna, but only made the Red Goo there much, much stronger.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

Time for peace, love and understanding 

  In your Dreams! You will have to destroy me first, which you CAN`T do.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Good rping.  Very In Character for Lord Melkor!  

  - - -

   Spoof

   Ah, yes. Peace, love, understanding. These things will save you as the Red Army comes to slice off your heads, and those of your people. Do you really think that this will save you right now? 
  Yes, you should no longer backbite each other, or try to think of new ways to destroy the world, but sitting there smoking happy grass is not the answer. Determination is the key. Do not think of murdering your foes, of destroying all they hold dear, just of stopping them. 
  Edena: sorry I was not posting this weekend  but now I am back  

  ANSWER:  Hey there, Alzem!  Welcome back!!  I wish you could have been here through the mayhem.  But I do believe you have a crucial role to play now ... what you do, could make the difference.

  Alzem will lead those his forces against the Red Army, when they threaten his interests, or to protect Hazen. He will also go personally to the Red Army and appraise them. Battling them, but doing nothing stupid. His sole goal is not to destroy them but to test their mettle and how easy it is for him to kill them now. Also while he does this there are no feelings in him anymore, just purpose. 

  ANSWER:  The main Red Army is gone.  Destroyed by Forrester, along with much of Oerth.  However, soon you will have a new Red Army to fight, compliments of Melkor.

  Alzem will also infect one of Hazen’s good undead and wake them up, so when they go to undead army they will spread the plague like wildfire. Also one other effect of the Plague, those that “Die” from it are instantly teleported to a hidden place in my retreat, to determine who and what they are.

  ANSWER:  The MOMENT you wake that undead up, it attacks you.  Acererak controls all the undead (except PCs) and he is all too eager to kill and destroy.
  You survive the undead attack, but are required to kill that undead.
  As for all the other undead on Oerth, well ... what undead?
  Acererak took them all into his Secret Retreat, or they were destroyed in the war.  There aren't any undead on Oerth! 

  Any Angels that are willing to assist Alzem are welcome, but any that stand in his way are to be destroyed, as is everything else. But we do it with love… Nah, as I said before Alzem no-longer has any emotions, just Purpose. 

  ANSWER:  Oh, I see.  I see!      You will kill the Angels, who protected your Hope Isle for 40 years.  The Red Goo likes you, Alzem.  It likes you a WHOLE lot.  Perhaps as much as it likes Melkor and Iuz.
  Except the Angels don't get in the way.  Where the remaining Angels are, nobody knows.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Details 

  I had forty Rockjammers, each crewed by my Drow honor guard and the slaves who power it - 200 PL total. 
  At any rate, they can kiss their arses goodbye. Now that you're making your move to increase the Goo level of Luna and capture my honor guard, I'm melting it and them both, teleporting equal portions of stellar plasma on to opposite sides of its surface so it remains in the same orbit even as it melts in to boiling lava. I think the drow, who now cavort with Lloth, would thank me, as would the slaves, who are now free of their servitude. 
  Edena, I am melting Luna. Yes, I know it is heavily populated. Anabstercorian doesn't care. 
  Note my phrasing - I'm not blowing up Luna, and I'm not shattering Luna. I am melting it and sterilizing it, while allowing it to remain in orbit. 
  The remainder of my fleet is withdrawing from Greyspace for the moment - They find this mist unnerving, and they expect that in a few months, their job will be done for them. 
  Anabstercorian remains behind in Greyspace, for now.

  ANSWER:  It's done, Anabstercorian.  You just reduced Luna to a molten rock.  But you did not kill the Red Goo - you made it a hundred times stronger (on Luna) than it was.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Edena, A very important question: 

  1) Ok, so we all have x standing army PL. Now after the appocolyptic solar flares we are reduced to 1/3 of our previous PL. This is applied to fighting strength. We have 1/3 of our previous military. 1/3 x 

  ANSWER:  No, Serpenteye.  The Union of Oerth is basically untouched.  You have lost almost no PL at all.
  That is not true of other Powers, who fought the Red Army - they paid a terrible price to save the planet (and you).

  2) Ok, so we have y reasearching PL. After the solar flares we are still at the whole in research. We have y research. 

  3) Now here is where I get confused. Forces that decided to send PL from research and convert it into combat PL gain research equal to y (unchanged) and they maintain their PL from before they fought (unchanged). So forces that quit researching to start fighting were not damaged in any way and maintain their research. 

  4) So it is as if their PL did both fighting and research and was completely and totally immune to damage, excluding only their fighting force. So for this turn, had the Union of Oerth attacked the Red Goo they would maintain their 3000 PL and have attacked with it and have gained everything from researching, effortlessly. 

  5) So if you thought you were going to fight the Goo this turn beforehand, you basically lose 2/3 of your fighting PL and you don't gain anything for being the front line. Meanwhile anyone that was going to sit around and rot was unharmed whether or not they sent anyone to do some fighting. 

  I probably confused you all, but that would be because I am confused... confounding, isn't it? 

  I really don't think that it's reasonable that those who stopped their research and sent their full force to battle or Red Goo baths should get the full benefit of their research. That would be completely illogical.

  ANSWER:  Of course it is illogical.  But I am allowing it, as a reward to those Powers who fought.
  However, if I'm being too illogical, then I can always go by my original rule - that being, NO PL ASSIGNED TO RESEARCH CAN FIGHT.

  In which case, you are all dead.
  The Red Army, destroyed Oerth.
  Forrester, alone, escaped.

  Because that is what WOULD have happened, if Kalanyr, William, Creamsteak, Mina (and Anabstercorian and Forrester, even if they did fry a good part of the planet in doing so) had not fought the Red Army.

  I stick to my ruling.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz Ponders 

  Iuz sends a message to Melkor, "The Pantheon has ascended, and Idols in your honor have been erected in my temples... and missionaries shall spread your gospel... I hope this pleases you." 
  Iuz then contemplates and sends a message Black Omega, "I applaud the gifts and the overtures of peace, but what is the reasoning? Is this an artifical semblance of peace? Forced by this mystifying mist, or is there genuine ccompassion and acceptance of the situation on Oerth? I have seen the various nations chanting songs of love and peace but beneath the facade the anger dwells... peace and balance must be pure.. not forced..." 
  Iuz smiles and slowly strokes the skull of his favored ambassador, "Perhaps I can join in these festivities?" 
  OOC: I guess my rating would be 9,5 or 9.5 not sure of the format... not sure if I like this but it is your game... it severly pebnalizes the evil... what if one is too good? Are they penalized as well?

  ANSWER:  Tokiwong, I am NOT penalizing you for playing evil.  Not at all.  I see you are having fun playing evil, and that's fine with me.
  Your PC, Iuz, is still ok.  I shall think of something for the Third Touch that does not kill your PC.
  I state now that your PCs will survive the Touches, through Touch 5.  As for Touch 6, if it comes ... well, we'll see what happens when we get there.

  But please realize that everyone in the IR is falling into a trap.
  It is not your doing specifically, or even generally, that this is the case - everyone involved in the IR is responsible for the trap beginning it's descent on you all.
  You only played a minor part in the causing of the current situation.         

  - - -

   zouron

  OOC 

  sure Serpenteye it is fair as long as those of us that have carefully guarded that our researchers research gets nifty little bonuses for that instead of expending our troops  
  Tokiwong stop whining I mean seriously good has been penalized seriously before as well, now it is evil's turn let it be and play along.

  ANSWER:  I think a clarification is in order here.  You are not being punished.  You are being REWARDED.  I am not lying ... whatever caused this is rewarding you.
  It likes you.  It likes what you are doing.  It wants more, and it is giving you the strength and power to continue your war, to continue the killing and massacre and destruction indefinitely.
  Of course, it has it's price - it never gives gifts for free.
  And, the gift-giving was shared by all.  This was an equal-opportunity gift - those who were totally good and totally innocent, shared equally with those who were evil and wicked and nasty.

  I am not joking when I say the Touch is a gift - that is from official Ravenloft Canon.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: It is not a whine just a comment I don't care I am having fun... but to be removed from the game is a little extreme has good been remoived from play for being too good? 

  ANSWER:  Ok, I'm going to say this loud and clear:  I AM NOT REMOVING TOKIWONG FROM THE GAME.
  Tokiwong, your PC is perfectly ok, as are your people in the Secret Retreat.

  Please, continue to play and have fun.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Secret message to Tokiwong: 

  (deleted)

  Hmmm ... interesting.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

   The God Emperor is highly lawful and a bit less evil than Iuz and Melkor (the olympic games of torture was an exception to the general norm). I guess he's, after the shift: 6 evil, 2 law. 

  The Union of Oerth will continue the loveprogram like Mina adviced us. We will also arrange regular celebrations and religious festivals and orgies. 

  ANSWER:  I assume you do this in your Secret Retreat.  
  Considering that most of the people of the Union of Oerth now enjoy pain, and revel in it, it is a most interesting celebration.
  I do hope you tolerate the Clergy of Loviatar coming amongst the Revellers, because if you do not tolerate it, your own army is going to revolt against you.


  The God Emperor sends his request for an invitation to the party in the Vesve. If he's invited he will send a projected image of himself to the festivities.

  ANSWER:  I, the DM, am curious as to whether the God Emperor is invited, myself.  Kalanyr and Black Omega, it is up to you.          

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz to Melkor 

  Iuz agrees with Melkor, "Full speed ahead my ally... the idea sounds splendid."

  ANSWER:  And thus, another campaign world is now under attack. 

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Well, firstly, Kas WAS evil: 7, chaos: 1. 
  So, he's now evil: 8, chaos: 2? 

  Secondly, Kas is going to teleport himself into the core of Oerth's sun. Hey anab, room for one more in here? He's going to take the sword of kas with him (as he takes it everywhere), and while constantly holding it, see if the heat has any effect on evil artifacts. (i.e.- it gives evil characters power, so maybe it gives evil artifacts power too). 

  ANSWER:  No effect on the Sword of Kas.  However, I am ruling that Kas ascends to demipowerhood.
  But don't worry that there is a sudden glut of demipowers - Keogtom, Murlynd, Zagyg, and several others perished when the bombardment struck the Red Army fighting them in Veluna.                   

  - - -

   Spoof

  Well Alzem was Lawful Good, before, now though Lawful Neutral  

  ANSWER:  No he is not!  I said, specifically, that only evil characters were affected.
  Alzem's alignment, remains the same.  Lawful Good ... although if he starts killing Angels that will change quickly enough.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  I will attend Vesve festival... in person.

  ANSWER:  Well, let us see if Black Omega and Kalanyr allow you to attend.  Up to you, Black Omega, Kalanyr!

  - - -

  Mr Draco

  I think that the ratings system only applies to evil characters, not neutrals or good. 5.5 would make you neutral evil.

  ANSWER:  Correct.  It only applies to evil characters and NPCs.

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Most of my population, amazed that they survived the solar bombardment of Oerth, will join the party in Ishtarland/The Vesve and enjoy themselves. A few good souls, Aurican included will work at restoring whatever they can. They start with any damaged parts of Ishtarland, then move north. I know it's not likely that I'll be able to save any more than an acre or so, but it will give people hope, and devote their energies towards peace and healing. 

  ANSWER:  This sounds legitimate.  But Uvenelei, I must ask you now - Luna is still up there, and the Red Goo on it is a hundred times more powerful than before, thanks to Anabstercorian's bombardment.
  You have a couple of new Groundpounders that could eliminate Luna totally (and eliminate the Red Goo with it.)
  Going to use them?

  Also, I stop summoning dragons as my Planars, and begin to summon pheonixes and other creatures inherently tied into healing and rebirth with all three of my Planar slots. 

  ANSWER:  Noted.

  - - -

   zouron

  OOC 

  Tokiwong I apologize, I just tend to get snappy when sick which was why I original said I didn't want to do anything while I was tied to bed. Anyway lossing your PC is not lossing the game, I don't really have a PC character in this game at all, just a bunch of fairly unimportant NPCs. 

  Again sorry for snapping at you.

  ANSWER:  You sound like you are feeling better, Zouron.  I am glad, if this is so.  I hope your recovery is quick.  My regrets on your serious illness.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Hmmm,Melkor is coming to join the party? 
  Oh well he can. 
  IF he attacks we still have our weapons after all, it may be a party but when lots of people want to kill you, you can't afford to be stupid. And besides that we have gates all over Oerth we can evacuate through. Not to mention everyone present can just vanish to their secret retreats. 
  Heh,I am not going stop you visiting Melkor but if you think you can slaughter our people then you are in for a surprise.

  ANSWER:  And so Melkor joins with Kalanyr and Black Omega in the festival in Ishtarland.
  The DM watches curiously, to see what happens here.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz smiles as he appears alongside Melkor at the Vesve Festival, in formal wear no less with asmall contigent of Firelander concubines... he smiles and presents his own little gift for the party his fine concubines, "Please enjoy yourselves, my concubines are here to please and spread the message of love... and not hatred..." 
  The concubines begin to dance and mingle with the party members. Iuz transforms his avatar into the form of a dark brooding fae and begins to mingle with the party... 
  Iuz strikes up a conversation with a comely fae mistress... evoking the power of his divinity to stir her heart and passions... 
  OOC: Time to party... someone pass the dip

  ANSWER:  A willing slavegirl is one thing, but these concubines are not willing:  they are sexual slaves, one of the most horrible kinds of slavery.
  Iuz, in bringing them here and offering them up to the others for their enjoyment, just desecrated the party in that act alone.

  Now, I shall watch, and carefully note what Kalanyr and Black Omega say, and do, concerning this situation.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: No problem man... water under the bridge... keep on gaming... and hey I hope you feel better man.

  ANSWER:  Cheers, Tokiwong!  I hope Zouron feels better too.  We all do.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Hmm, I thought Iuz and his concubines were made out of red goo? And I know Melkor is made out of red goo. 

  ANSWER:  No.  Iuz, Melkor, and their servants are not made out of Red Goo.  They can merge with the Red Goo, WHEN they have access to a vein of it, or a large pond or lake of it.

  If so, we all go *POOF*. Drow and Fey know how to disappear when its appropriate. Sorry nothing against you guys but spreading love and peace doesn't involve getting my people or my allies turned to Goop. 
  If other forces need time to retreat then we'll take the rear-guard. 
  Oh and if you intend to use the power of divinity like that, let me quiet happily state I stop you. We are of the same divine Power Level while on this plane after all. (No hard feelings but I dislike the idea of you using divinity to control the fey). 
  Hmmmm, considering that Melkor wants to Gate crash our parties we really should move them elsewhere. (eg Outlands,Ysgard,Arvandor,Faerie). 
  (OOC-While I am unsure of Iuz's intent, I know Melkor wants to goop us so he can not even bother acting innocent.) 

  If Iuz isn't made out of goo, the welcome will be different but I need confirmation that Iuz and his concubines aren't (made out of)/(tainted with) Red Goo first. 
  (Whats the world coming too when 100PL of destructive evil has to Gate Crash every party?) 
  On a happier note I think I'm happy I changed alignment (being a Balor my original rating would have been 9/9 makeing me 10/10 Currently, and I don't even know what 10/10 means!) 

  ANSWER:  You did not change alignment.  Only the evil aligned people were affected in that way.

  Oh and Good did get punished we are the only side that can take PL damage,we can get permanently vaporised/gooped,Neutrals regenerate and evils can't even be vaporised.

  ANSWER:  Good didn't get punished.  It got rewarded, just like everyone else got rewarded.  Unfortunately, it is not the kind of reward you want to get.
  If you want to get rid of the reward, I have allowed that you can do so ... if certain things are done within a reasonable amount of time - such as not making use of helpless, victimized girls.
  Otherwise, better learn to live with the reward.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Here comes the meddler 

  In a truly shocking turn of events, Anabstercorian arrives at the party and DOESN'T raise hell.
  In fact, he's well dressed, having donned a fine silken sircoat and pantaloons, and looking impeccably groomed. His slime is evenly and thinly coated over his entire body and his fleshy-pink skin has a healthy glow. His eyes aren't black anymore, interestingly enough. 
  Assuming that no one tries to kill him or chase him off, after the initial lurch of terror and panic, which only gradually calms, Anabstercorian starts to mingle - Although he seems very intent on keeping out of Melkor's way. He doesn't partake in any of the mammalian sexual revelry, but he's tolerating it - A sign of his increasedly chaotic nature. 

He seems interested in selling an idea to the common populace of Oerth, but he also works VERY hard on ensuring that none of the leaders of the various and sundry countries learn what he's saying. When the leaders DO approach him, he is extraordinarily polite - Although when conversing with the God-Emperor, Kessel Gnomeworks, and others who partook of the Githyanki Lithwine, he is clearly suppressing a deep, burning hatred. 

  Edena, I'm now sending you an e-mail that explains what I'm telling the populace of Oerth - It's not a sending, but rather the work of lots of face-to-face preaching.

  ANSWER:  I'll have a look at it.    

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Melkor appears as a young man of incredible and feral beauty, black haired and dressed in crimson robes, his skin Dark with a mix of Red. Most women despite ones with great willpower seems to be completely seduced by his mere presence, and Melkor seems to be enjoying this, and arrogant, slightly bored smile doesn`t leave his face, however he seems to feel a bit unconfortable in presence of Hazen.

  Don`t worry Kalanyr, in his current form Melkor isn`t turning people to Red Goo by touch, and his power is greatly surpressed( othewise he would be killing people by his mere presence).

  ANSWER:  Hmmm ... Anabstercorian, Melkor, Iuz, and a lot of other evils are at the party.  But I don't see Dagger's character there.  Nor Alyx, Alzem, Creamsteak, Darkness, GnomeWorks, Kaboom, Venus, William, Zelda, and most importantly, I do not see Forrester.  
  Hmmm ... Kalanyr and Black Omega, you're in the minority now at your own party.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz is not made of the RED SCOURGE, niether are his concubines and Iuz is not using the power to control, it is just an undrstanding that being divine he radiates that power and awe... and Iuz was unaware you were an Intermediate Deity as wel Kalanyr... Iuz continues to enjoy himself...

  ANSWER:  The DM is curious.  Just how is Iuz enjoying himself?  How is Melkor enjoying himself?  And Anabstercorian?  And the others present?
  And how are Kalanyr and Black Omega reacting to the concubines Iuz brought?

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Kalanyr, do you have a concubine, wive or daughter? The same question to God-Emperor, Creamsteak and everyone else.

  ANSWER:  The DM bends forward, curious to hear the answer to this IC question.


   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well Anabstecorian, when Melkor passes by he gives you look that you can interpret as "you are nothing but a worm for me, that I will crush in due time", same for Kalanyr and most of his enemies present, despite Hazen, whom he gives a look of hatred, and doesn`t stand in the same room as he for more than a moment.

   ANSWER:  Lots of goodwill there ... (chuckles evilly)

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Kalanyr, do you have a concubine, wive or daughter? The same question to God-Emperor, Creamsteak and everyone else. 

  Concubines, thousands. Wives, none. He had an infant daughter a decade ago when he was still a mortal. She was killed by a powerful enemy (possibly the Avatar of an unknown God) during the Aerdian Civil war that brought the man now known as the God Emperor to power.
  She's dead beyond the power of resurrection, or even his current divine power, to bring back to life. 

  The image of the God Emperor appears at the party glowing with a faint golden light that has a soothing and healing effect on those who see it (and who are not magically protected). He seems somewhat subdued but observes all the diplomatic niceties. 
  With a quick gesture he conjures a huge table full of exotic delicacies and 200 illusionary waitresses.

  ANSWER:  The question should have been:  How does the God Emperor treat his concubines?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*And there it is *

It had been days now that the huge quake had hit the world of Oerth. The shocks could still be felt now and then as parts of the world erupted into a fountain of magma. Storms raged through the atmosphere, tempests swept over vast amounts of lands and Tsunamis terrorized the coastal areas.
Vast masses of Oerths green and vibrant surface had been destroyed, caught in the mass fusion eruptions. 

Vulcanos where once peacefull dales lay.
Vast seas were only recently desertlife dwelled.
Desolate lands covered in ash and smoke that once were home to Oerths great forests.

Oerths massive battlefields lay wasted, and most signs of the titanic battle lay buried beneath the ashes or turned to dust by a storm of fusing hydrogen. 
Millions upon millions lay dead upon those fields, those lands coloured red for years to come, soaked with the blood of those who valiantly gave their lives.

But it was a battle in vain, a carnage never seen before, a massacre of tortured souls. A madness beyond comprehension, its remains tell of a tale from beyond this world. 
A demon and a devil laying over a broken piece of rock. Back to back, struggling for existance against a foe that turned the most ancient of hatreds into mutual necessity.
A orc in some inhuman shape, half worm, half orc. Caught in the blast while morfing in the hope of a escape from the light that came for them all.
A elf with a arrow in his chest while he lay over a mortally wounded dwarf, he took the hit for him, but in vain as the light came for them as well.
A angel, drowned in a pool of reddish goo, still clinging to its slender sword, its grasp telling a tale of self sacrifise and despair.
A dragon crashed into a massive wall, the reddish stuff still dripping of it. Clawmarks cover its body and a single hole in its left wing tells the rest of its tale.

And between the destruction those left over tried to rally and attempt to comprehend what just happened. 
Dwarfs of Greyspace, elves of Delrune, Humans of Kevellond and gith take shelter together beneath the massive remains of what once was a Dragon.
A slaad and a commander of the Union of Oerth bite down on a piece of meat…. Noone knows what it was from, while a lantern archon lights another fire to keep them warm in the coming night.
On the fields of battle old hatreds seem forgotten as the few survivors kling to life and aid eachother in their survival.

A Angel howers over the battlefield, a smile on it’s face while it weeps. Its hand clasps the hilt of its sword firmly as it looks at the skies raging with storms and energy. It feels a world, dying. It feels pain, sufering and despair.
But there is also hope, love and the desire to live. Hatreds forgotten, care and hope take its place there in those few places. The angel weeps for its breathen are killed, the mortals taken by the light not from this world. And as around him the world reels in pain and as the reddish goo is being fed….. it feels hope, a tiny spark by one person. A lonely elvish girl, clasping her bow pushes a bush of her and as she stands up, cleans herself and looks around to the destruction and doesn’t despair. She looks, hopes, feels and yes she knows in her heart that there is a tomorrow. Oerth is still here and its light not extinquised, even if it were in a single elven girls heart.
The Angel senses this single hope, this single love for a world, and it draws it sword. It points it to the skies and it feels its power. It knows again why, a single hope, a single life, a single love. It is enough to keep going. This new hope, this single new hope thrills the angel, a world in ruins, but a heart unscatched, a angel in tears. But this time not of sadness but of joy.
The angel prays, and it look up from it’s prayer. It looks into the skies, a light shines down upon it and then it knows its work isn’t done. The angel clasps his sword and plummets down to earth, to find that hope, that love for this world. And it will savior that feeling. It will live for that feeling and it would give its life for it. 

And as the angel plummets towards destiny the elvish girl looks into the skies as she sees the light coming down from above.
And she smiles.

Great cracks cover most of what’s left of the western fields. When venturing down those cracks there lie several formians, their assault armor blown apart, scatched by hails of bullets. Their alien calls and shrieks ripped through the surface, impaling and ripping apart their foes, but the great force that swept across Oerth also came down for them, and even their mighty armor and carapace had no easy time against the onslaught that followed them below. But it was all in vain as the light came for them, as it come for everyone.

And as the few formians lay dead, their song gone with the wind……  
A carefull listening ear hears the screeches, the shrieks. Calling, crying from the deep they pierce the darkness from below. 



(Secret like Edena said, no IC info follows)


<<Buried I would have been if I hadn’t finished the work in time. I completed the work in time, merged with us it has. I can feel it, it is a part of me now. It made me know what I could do, it made me aware of what I was capable of, it made me create it.>>

<<Without it becoming a part of me I wouldn’t have been able to save my body, it would have been crushed under tons of rock. But a part of me it is now. I reacted with lightning speed with its power. It is mine now, mine to wield as it’s a part of me now. Assimilated into my body.>>

Vaeregoth stands on top of a great piramide. Reaching up for hunderds of feet as its peak reaches for the cealing of the cavern. Atop of the greatest of hives she stands, atop a massive construction of living matter. 

A piramide contructed of living matter, it lives it senses, it wasn’t build, it was grown.

She stands at a construction, a construction glowing with power. It is a piece of her now. Hewards mystical organ took its place in the hive body. The hive needed a heart to empower its new needs. And now the new heart was assimilated into the hive and its power fueled the hives research and desires.

Vaeregoth looked around her and as she looked around as far as she could see in the twilight of the cavern there were dozens of hives piercing the twilight. Spires standing in between, alien in nature but hideously beautifull to behold. As she glanced over her work, over her body she knew it was almost complete. 
Down there beneath the endless hatcheries, spawning pools, dens, spires and chambers her children lay, her hands, her senses, her eyes and her instruments.

New organs of the hive body were grown as new buildings/organs erupted from their ventral sacks and sprayed a rain of purple goo on all around it. 
Eggs hatched and fully grown formians came crawling out of them. Plunging into the vast layer of purple gooish creep that covered the whole hivecluster to strengthen and to feed. To wait for its task at hand. To wait to fullfill its part in the body it was born to serve. To live for the swarm, to die for the swarm.

Vaeregoth glared over her body, her mind sensing everything in her whole hive body, sensing everything her children did. She felt her hive body brimming with energy as new organs were grown, new children hatched, new tunnels discovered and new progress was made. 

But as she was looking a purple light erupted in partions of the hive cluster and as the light intensified and pierced the twighlight in the massive cavern, the sounds of screams came up. Unseelie came raging out of there chambers and out of their research mounds. The went burning a purple flame straight up into the cavern. Vaeregoth could sense its power, but what was happening? Unseelie everywhere glowing with a purple radiance seemed to calm down. They flew restlessly around the hive cluster radiating great energies.

Vaeregoth summoned, and they came. The unseelie flocked around the great hive and she linked with them, she reached out over the world with the power of the mystical organ fed by the energy of the unseelie. She glanced over the world and she understood. She knew what happened and what fed this uncomprehendable power to these Unseelie. 

It was exactly what she needed. 

Forging with a great hammer of ectoplasm, illuminated by the purple radiance of thousands of unseelie and fueled with their power she found the strengh to bind the primal forces that she collected before her.
She bound the forces into one, she hit the final stroke and it was done. The power bound into one crystal, the crystal socketed into a great diadem. The shard in the diadem radiated a eerie multicoloured light as the forces within raged, fueling diadem with it’s power. The diadem turned teal as the energy empowered and activated the dreamstuff of which it was forged. Cataclism in a shard, emotion fed it, sadness from a grieving soul, literally bound by dreams.

As Vaeregoth lifted the diadem, the Unseelie started to chant. The sang a song of energy, of radiance, or the forests above. As their energy, channelled by their chanting manifested itself on the diadem. As the unseelie projected their power on it and as the seed inside the shard awoke by it it was done, finished.

Radiating purple light and raining a multitude of colours upon its surroundings the diadem, firmly grasped in Vaeregoth hand was finished.

And as a couple of unseelie placed the diadem on her head the power was sensed thoughout the hive body. Vaeregoth was complete. The focal point of the hives power had been completed.

As the diadem fitted perfectly on her head and as it grafted itself to her carapace she was content. Her work was done, now she could begin, now she could create her own dreams. 

Geestesstorm was born, the diadem of dreams, the shard of sadness.

And as the air surrounding the Queen started to crackle and small shards of white ectoplasm and crackles of blue lightning swirled around the central hive the time had come.

The tunnels glow with purple light, sounds of rapidly moving things can be heard as the sound of metal against the rock echos through the vast tunnels and caverns of the underdark.
Shrieks and screeches pierce the darkness once again as the formians are stirred awake. The horrifying sounds pierce the silence of the caverns but a new song is sang, combined with a new voice, the eery shrieks bound together by a clear Seelie voice form a new song, it’s strange music echos through the tunnels now as the swarms are stirred awake. 

A single thought echos through the minds of those who lay below, hidden, almost forgotten.

<<Made us, for the Swarm.>>

(The funny small ant with large ambitions just lost its humor. And just keep dreaming they tell me for 5.5 turns. I’m gonna make some people eat those words.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

> In your Dreams!





Hehe now that's well put ^______________________^

Hehehe I might think you want to take those words back Melkor because you really don't want me to start dreaming here now do you ?

And I can tell you right here that you will not like it what I'm gonna do when I do.


----------



## zouron

The army of the Eternal Union continues to help repiaring and removing damages, areas with red goo will be walled off using prismatic walls and thunnels will be made that would give the goo a natural flood path away from Anakeris. Wizards and sorcerers and clerics and psions etc will be working on cleaning the air to some extend were possible.

I already descried the fashion of protection including the wave breakers and so on.

As far as possible rain and similar will be created to clean out the dirt and similar from the air to clean it as far as possible lessen the effect.

Houses will be build not from tree but stone and iron and so on made to withstand weather and the same time spare as many trees as possible (cleans air produces oxygen etc etc). Food will be passed out as much as can be spared. food gathering will also be intensified.

Edena I doubt whatever it is likes the Eternal Union ;-) being a rather passive and peaceful nation compared hehe (man must be that dane blood of mine).


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz continues to enjoy himself making pleasant small talk with the various ladies present, he is capricious and playful and in good spirits.  His concubines mirror his mood as he continues to enjoy the onderful evening...

He glances to Kalanyr, "This is a wonderful affair, I enjoy the forced pageanty and good spirits... let it be known that Iuz has enjoyed himself this eve..." he squeezes a fae maiden at his side, "immensely... perhaps... it is time to make overtures of bondage... I have many eligible bachelors and maidens... and I have seena  few fae that have caught my eye... what say you?"_

*OOC:* Iuz is enjoying himself immensely... Secret For Edena and Melkor...

Iuz is sending a force of Firelanders to Athas to begin colonization and evangelization, whatever PL I have left over I want to go towards the this endeavor... hopefully I have at least 50 PL to spare... they will full be prepped and ready as soon as Iuz is finished with this the party.... hopefully Melkor will join in on the effort....

Okay Done now ^_^ arrgh almost had it right


----------



## The Forsaken One

Heh, it's about time I gave some flair and description to my faction 

I think it deserves it, and since I suck at roleplaying and describing stuff.......
I hope you like the small story and description  Need practise in roleplaying and IC stuff and describing hehehehe. 

Well Edena is a good teacher  If it is something I can say I learned from the best


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO FORSAKEN ONE*

Very well done, Forsaken One!  Well done indeed.

  And now, you have the power to alter reality across all of Oerth and Greyspace (but not Realmspace or Krynnspace.)

  These five alterations must be to fundamental realities, not targeted upon specific people or beings.

  The Diadem and the Organ allow you to do this thing.

  In effect, you are creating a Greyspace-wide dream, which overlaps the actual reality.
  Although the actual reality remains, it is covered up, and your dream reality replaces it, and everyone is forced into this dream.

  Now, you must tell me the five fundamental alterations in reality you desire to enact.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* I can't wait for the fundamental changes...


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ooops*

Anabstercorian blinks in surprise, midconversation. << Terribly sorry - I have something to tend to.  Apparently my attempts to sterilize Luna were not successful.  I must go. >>

He leaves.

===================

Edena, if throwing Luna in to the sun would destroy the Red Goo there, I throw it in to the sun.  If it would NOT destroy the Red Goo there, I will coat Luna with ten feet of Substare and seal it away - forever.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Overruled.  
  Anabstercorian does not have the power to do any such thing.

  Anabstercorian has sent me an e-mail.
  Part of it I will allow to be known IC as public knowledge ... indeed, Anabstercorian makes it very public!

  - - -

  Anabstercorian is offering the remnants of the Oerthian peasant population a new chance.  He says he is creating a vast castle around the very Sun itself, formed of starstuff.  There, ectoplasmic servants will wait to serve them, and vast libraries of knowledge will be collected.
  They will be the nobles of a new empire, and they will never have to bow before corrupt kings and nobles again.  In exchange, they must simply
accept the apotheosis from cattle to Illithid.
  Maybe I put it in a different way, maybe I'm a little more charismatic, maybe I'm more forceful, whatever.  I'm trying to get people to accept my
offer.  I am indeed preparing to begin construction of a Substare Dyson Sphere around the sun, but it will take time.  I am sincere in my offer to
transform them from human to Illithid, using my process of altered Ceremorphosis that melds the minds of tadpole and host both in to a single,
greater whole.  I'm not totally sincere about my offer to make them nobles, but they won't be thrall, and that's a good thing.

  - - -

  I cannot speak for any of you on this offer.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, since they aren't permanent I take I can wait till I use them? I'll use them only when the need arises, I got 5 and I'm not gonna blow them that easily.

When I'll use them I'll make sure they come as a surprise.. or very subtle..... And I'll make them count.

And who tells you that you aren't dreaming already? That the mist pulled over your eyes isn't all a dream? A oerth in ruins just a fantasy?
Maybe the world is still green and beautifull, furtile and whole. Maybe it is still there, maybe the mists on oerth are a fantasy maybe it is true, maybe only parts of it is true... maybe it's all just fake....

Who will tell what's true and what's not? 

To live in a dream...............

Still anyone who wants to tick me off.........? I guess there are.. and alot... like you forrester, like the god emperor and acererak. I know they are all out for my demise for they fear me and they know what I might become and what I have become now. And I shall become much more in due time.

Those who mocked me and lusted for my destruction will find their fears well grounded in due time.

Those that desire construction, order and a world rebuilt may find me as a ally, or at least not a enemy.

It's time to meet destiny.


What's real and what's not?
That's the question.


----------



## zouron

Anab> umm no thank you from my part in fact the Eternal Order is not happy about the dyson sphere product at all.

nice forsaken one as long as you keep your small objects to yourself we have nothing against you at all ;-) reality should not be messed with... though we gladly would have you remove the red goo from our continent hehe


----------



## Tokiwong

_Priests of Iuz look at the offer then to the few who deem it worthy to accept then they turn to the crowds of Firelanders, "This is such a punishment for treachery to our lord... our father... our God!"

The peasant screams as the Priest jabs a rusty spoon into the skull of the betrayer... it takes several scoopings to crack his skull before they remove his brain and display for all to see... "This... is the price... for disobedience..." 

The crowd gasps, some laugh, but all are moved as the Firelander Priest annoints the brain with fire and cast it into the crowds... he smiles, "Anyone else wish to accept this offer...?"

There is only ghostly silence... the treasonous lout is fed to the rats..._

*OOC:* Short answer is _No_ we do not accept...


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorians offer whispers among the peasants of Iuz's dark reign - Who do you desire to rule you?  Your own will, or the madness of Iuz and his Firelanders?

Much propaganda occurs.  Reports of Anabstercorian wandering in your territory abound.


----------



## Tokiwong

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Anabstercorians offer whispers among the peasants of Iuz's dark reign - Who do you desire to rule you?  Your own will, or the madness of Iuz and his Firelanders?
> 
> Much propaganda occurs.  Reports of Anabstercorian wandering in your territory abound. *




*OOC:* My only territory is the Secret retreat... so I say no... just an aside all of my people are firelanders... pretty much and they are a proud people... and besides who wants to be a squidly face anyways...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hmmm ...

  Forsaken One is stating he's going to use the gift as a weapon, to threaten the other Powers, to get those who have offended him.

  Iuz is digging out the brains of traitors with a rusty spoon.

  Anabstercorian, unsuccessful in throwing Luna into the sun, is encasing it with Sunstare.

  And no comment yet, from Black Omega or Kalanyr, on how they react to slavegirls being offered to them for their every pleasure, by Iuz.

  (The DM smiles, a cold, cruel, pitiless smile.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I was reading through posts, trying to catch up when i noticed that Luna was razed.  Just to clarify things, you are aware that everything we had that wasn't on Krynn was in our secret retreat right?  Everything includes our outposts, people, etc, on luna.  Check the template i sent you at the start of turn 6, it's in there too.

Also, I have a rather large email i'll be sending you soon, can you receive word documents or must it be in plain-text?


----------



## Alyx

The red elf walks with a somber, quiet gait through the revels.

All about him their is free flowing wine, tables creaking under the weight of food.  People dance.  Children run around, luaghing and falling in their games.  Music wafts through the air from somewhere in the distance.  For once, in this place, the sun shines -- an illusion -- and the world seems to have come together in celebration.

Seems.
The Red Elf only has to look to reveal the falseness of that facade.

He sees that the alcohol is downed in haste, to wipe away horrible memories.  The food is eaten quickly with wary movements, as if the diners are afraid something will come and take their meals away.  The dance winds feverishly, jerking, a baseless movement born of despair.  The children do laugh -- may that virtue never leave them! -- but in their games they portray dead men and women.

Childish, innocent voices sing:
Dance 'round the gravestones/Say bye to mom and dad/Mourn in the morning/We all fall down...

The music is uplifting, well composed; and ultimately hollow.  As hollow as that fake sun that highlights the fake scene of fake revelry and real fear.

Jand, The Red Elf, tastes sorrow in the air.  He feels it in the ground.

Alas for those who live in such times...


----------



## Serpenteye

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Still anyone who wants to tick me off.........? I guess there are.. and alot... like you forrester, like the god emperor and acererak. I know they are all out for my demise for they fear me and they know what I might become and what I have become now. And I shall become much more in due time.
> *




Hmm, I can't recall when I deliberately ticked you off, whatever I did was quite unintentional I assure you. The Union of Oerth has always had very friendly attitude towards you and your people and we have never had any reason to be enemies.

___

So, Edena, You want to know how the God Emperor treats his concubines? I won't bother telling you about his tremendous erotic skill and endurance, the greatness of certain parts of his anatomy and his incredible good looks, I won't recite any of the many poems infatuated haremgirls have secretly written in his honour or that he is the most usual sexual fantasy of all most of the women (and some of the men) in the Union. I won't tell you about that. 

 What I will tell you is that all his concubines have been selected from the millions of female volunteers who have sent their pictures and applications to the Buro for Harem Selection. It is considered one of the greatest of honours to be selected for service in his harem. The haremgirls live a life of luxory, religious contemplation, sublime entertainments, controlled use of narcotics (under the watchful eyes of clerics, many of whom are actually haremgirls themselves), entertaining plotting to gain the favour of their master and excuisite pleasure/pain in the beds of their God. They are really quite happy with their lot in life. 

____

The people of the Union of Oerth is far beyond the reach of Anabstercorian's propaganda and would really not be interested in being turned into twisted half-illithid abominations if they even heard his offer.
_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Alyx, very well written.  That was classic ... and it was very true.

  And Serpenteye, nice answer - actually, they would too, considering the fanatical nature of the people of the Union of Oerth.


----------

